# UAE Aviation News and Discussion Thread



## Dubai-Lover

Toronto75 said:


> I wonder why the delay in the Los Angeles Route...
> 
> If San Francisco, is a go ahead, what the problem.
> 
> I think the important routes Emirates should cater starting from next year, are TORONTO, DUBLIN, WASHINGTON D.C., MADRID and CHICAGO.


yet they don't have any connection to spain, so madrid or barcelona would be considerable! also no connection to scandinavia!

the whole eastern part of the world has good connections to dubai!


----------



## juiced

Dubai-Lover said:


> yet they don't have any connection to spain, so madrid or barcelona would be considerable! also no connection to scandinavia!
> 
> the whole eastern part of the world has good connections to dubai!


I'm really surprised about there not being any Scandinavian connections, I mean thats a pretty huge market for Dubai tourism or even transit connections to the Far East


----------



## Trances

I am suprised that with the open sky policy that more airline dont start using dubai as a hub


----------



## Guest

Trances

Like you said.

Where's Qantas? American Airlines, Delta, Continental, Air Canada, Air New Zealand? Sabena Air-Spain. 

It's true how come we have no connection with Scandenavia, Spain, Eastern Europe, Canada?


----------



## juiced

Toronto75 said:


> Trances
> 
> Like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Qantas?
> American Airlines, Delta, Continental, Air Canada, Air New Zealand? Sabena Air-Spain.
> 
> It's true how come we have no connection with Scandenavia, Spain, Eastern Europe, Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of the above airlines know of the open skies policy but they must have their reasons.
> 
> Qantas wont ever launch routes to Dubai because their competitor EK can fly to a lot more destinations in Oz from here, better service and non-stop flights. If you look at the other airlines you asked you can probs come up with reasons too
Click to expand...


----------



## Trances

but still access and alternate routes flyiers 
But I guess right


----------



## tod24

they should put one for detroit since that city is full of arabs.


----------



## Guest

It's true, there's probably more Arabs in Detroit than there are in Dubai.


----------



## DUBAI

american airlines do have co-shared flights to dubai through there one world aliance, BA to london and Cathay Pacific to bombay, bankok and hong kong, the government did try to get Virgin to fly to dubai, but they declined, its supposed to be reviewed after the palm resorts open though.


----------



## AltinD

Delta also. If I well remember they were to start flights to Dubai but 9/11 happened and plans were cancelled.

However they still share codes and have agents here.


----------



## Guest

Any news about the San Francisco route? Is that confirmed?


----------



## juiced

Toronto75 said:


> Any news about the San Francisco route? Is that confirmed?


Reread the thread


----------



## Krazy

Emirates to upgrade services to Mauritius 

Gulf News

Dubai: Emirates airline is introducing First Class service on its four weekly flights from Dubai to Mauritius, the Indian Ocean's "paradise island." 

The three-class Boeing 777-200 will replace the two-class A330-200 aircraft used on the Dubai-Mauritius route since the services were started two years ago.

Emirates operates under a code-sharing agreement with Air Mauritius.

The agreement allows Air Mauritius to sell a block of seats on the four Emirates flights.

Nabil Sultan, vice president of commercial operations for West Asia and the Indian Ocean, revealed that the airline has flown almost 60,000 passengers from the UAE and GCC countries to Mauritius in the two years since the flights began.

"When Mauritius joined the Emirates network, we embarked on a long-term campaign to promote the island's attractions, especially among the 14 Middle East cities of our 77-strong network," he added.

This campaign will be further supported by a joint initiative with the Mauritius Tourism Promotion Authority involving a series of travel trade road shows to be held shortly, in key Middle East markets.

Emirates Holidays also promotes Mauritius through its 22 offices in the Middle East.


----------



## Taipei101

Buenos Aires
Tokyo
Kinshasa


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Taipei101 said:


> Buenos Aires
> Tokyo
> Kinshasa


what about these. would you like to have these connections?


----------



## juiced

Dubai-Lover said:


> what about these. would you like to have these connections?


I think he meant those are the routes that are planning to be launched. I have heard a lot of rumours about EK going to South America


----------



## Dubai-Lover

juiced said:


> I think he meant those are the routes that are planning to be launched. I have heard a lot of rumours about EK going to South America



i've also heard about south american destinations, but buenos aires?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

today it was announce that emirates will fly to the seychelles from jan 2005

Emirates to start flying to the Seychelles from January 2005
Emirates, the Dubai-based international airline, today announced that it will fly to the picturesque islands of the Seychelles from 2nd January 2005.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


The world's fastest-growing intercontinental airline will initially launch three non-stop flights a week to the Seychelles. 

The new service will further boost connections between the Seychelles, the most coveted islands of the Indian Ocean and Dubai, the world's fastest-growing commercial hub. 

Operating out of the ultra-modern Dubai International Airport, outbound flight EK705 will depart every Tuesday, Saturday and Sunday at 2:10 am and arrive in the Seychelles the same morning at 6:45 am. Return flight EK 706 will operate on the same days, taking off from the Seychelles at 8:00 am and arriving in Dubai at 12:30 pm. 

The A330-200 aircraft which Emirates will use on this new route carries 54 Business class and 183 Economy class passengers as well as 15 tonnes of cargo. 

His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of Emirates Group said: 'We are delighted to offer yet another exciting destination to our customers. The new Emirates service will offer excellent connections for travellers from the Middle East, Europe and the Indian Sub-Continent to the Seychelles.' 

Sheikh Ahmed added: 'I am confident that the Seychelles will benefit from the increased inbound tourism and trade, as well as from Emirates direct investment in the country's economy through its new offices in the airport and city centre, and the new jobs they will create.' 

Sheikh Ahmed also noted that the Seychelles is an increasingly popular destination for leisure tourists from the Middle East and Europe, facilitated by the government's decision to allow visa-free entry for all nationalities. 

The Seychelles comprises more than one hundred beautiful coral islands and offers a multitude of options for outdoor and water sport activities, as well as rejuvenating spas. It is the tropical island that fulfills every visitor's dreams. 

Through Emirates SkyCargo, the new services are poised to help the Seychelles' exporters of fresh and frozen seafood to send their products to Middle East markets and points beyond, and to support the local tourist industry's needs for perishables and high end goods. 

Emirates Holidays will strongly market the Seychelles through its affordable and high-value 'World of Choice' holiday packages for all types of travellers including families, honeymooners and up-market travellers. 

Emirates Holidays highlights the best of the Seychelles, including its dazzling blue ocean, white sand beaches and world class resorts. It also features several hotels in the Seychelles options menu, ranging from moderately priced accommodation for the budget traveller to ultra sophisticated resorts for the luxury-orientated set. 

Emirates flies to 77 cities in 54 countries with one of the youngest fleets in the skies. Emirates' new services introduced in the first six months of 2004 include: Lagos, Accra, Budapest (cargo-only), Glasgow, Vienna, Christchurch, Shanghai and New York.


----------



## LtBk

Toronto75 said:


> Where do you guys think the upcoming new routes for Emirates are?
> 
> Do you see the routes opening up to Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Croatia, Amsterdam, Madrid, Barcelona, Toronto, Los Angles, San Francisco, Las Vegas, Houstan, Dallas, Atlanta, Rio, Washington DC, Miami, Chicago, Montreal, Cancun to name a few.


Why would Emirates fly to Atlanta, Cancun, Dallas, or Miami?


----------



## juiced

LtBk said:


> Why would Emirates fly to Atlanta, Cancun, Dallas, or Miami?


I doubt Emirates would fly to Houston, Amsterdam, Dallas and Romania either


----------



## Dubai-Lover

juiced said:


> I doubt Emirates would fly to Houston, Amsterdam, Dallas and Romania either



well, there are serious plans for houston or dallas!! houston more likely!


----------



## LtBk

Dubai-Lover said:


> well, there are serious plans for houston or dallas!! houston more likely!


Yeah but why?


----------



## Taipei101

The Houston route is currently codeshare with Continental to London and then connect to Dubai with Emirates.


----------



## Taipei101

Dubai-Lover said:


> what about these. would you like to have these connections?


Tokyo and Buesnos Aires only, Kinshasa is the most dangerous city in Africa.


----------



## elfreako

Buenos Aires??? Nah, don't think so. Sao Paulo, the world's largest Arab city outside the Middle East and business capital of Latin America, is a far more likely destination.

I also heard that they also want to fly from Auckland or Brsibane to Los Angeles. Qantas must be fuming!


----------



## AltinD

LtBk said:


> Yeah but why?


You think Halliburton have no business ventures in U.A.E.? :runaway:


----------



## Guest

I have no doubt that by 2007. Atlanta, Chicago, Toronto, Los Angles, Dallas, San Francisco, Miami, Washington D.C., Madrid, Cancun, Montreal, Vancouver, Budapest, San Diego, ...BRAZIL..... ROMANIA, POLAND...

Why Atlanta? It's the capital of the USA's south east, a huge succesful city, Chicago, great, beautiful and very important city. Toronto, tons, or Arabs live in Toronto, Toronto, is a great vacation spot, a city full or entertainment and natural wonders, also very safe. Los Angeles, due to it's importance...capital of the WEST. Dallas a very beautiful city. Miami & Cancun, major party capitals, beautiful people, beaches, unmatched night-life. Just some examples...


----------



## juiced

Toronto75 said:


> I have no doubt that by 2007. Atlanta, Chicago, Toronto, Los Angles, Dallas, San Francisco, Miami, Washington D.C., Madrid, Cancun, Montreal, Vancouver, Budapest, San Diego, ...BRAZIL..... ROMANIA, POLAND...
> 
> Why Atlanta? It's the capital of the USA's south east, a huge succesful city, Chicago, great, beautiful and very important city. Toronto, tons, or Arabs live in Toronto, Toronto, is a great vacation spot, a city full or entertainment and natural wonders, also very safe. Los Angeles, due to it's importance...capital of the WEST. Dallas a very beautiful city. Miami & Cancun, major party capitals, beautiful people, beaches, unmatched night-life. Just some examples...


If there isn't a market for a route then all those things are irrelevant


----------



## Guest

juiced said:


> If there isn't a market for a route then all those things are irrelevant


Juiced, thanks for you input, but TRUST ME, there is and will be a market for these important routes, only time will tell, but I will be proven right.


----------



## elfreako

I can't imagine there being a market for Cancun from Dubai! Toronto, LA, San Francisco, Atlanta, OK, but Cancun???!!! I really don't think Arabs would want to fly half-way round the world when they have Mauritius, the Seychelles, Sri Lanka, the Maldives, Zanzibar etc on their doorstep. Resorts like Cancun, Orlando, Puerto Plata, Montego Bay etc would only work with fifth-freedom rights from say Paris, London or Frankfurt.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

elfreako said:


> Buenos Aires??? Nah, don't think so. Sao Paulo, the world's largest Arab city outside the Middle East and business capital of Latin America, is a far more likely destination.
> 
> I also heard that they also want to fly from Auckland or Brsibane to Los Angeles. Qantas must be fuming!


I don't think Sao Paulo has the world's largest Arab population outside the Middle East. In the world, Paris probably has the largest Arab population outside the ME. In the western hemisphere, I think Detroit has a very large Arab population. Maybe, Sao Paulo has a larger Arab population, but I would like to see some proof. Do you have any source?


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

I have heard that Emirates is looking at Toronto, Chicago, LA and Houston for its next round of expansion. If you don't understand why their looking at Houston, just look at the corporate headquarters for about any company involved in the Petrochemical industry. They are almost all located in Houston. These people need a quick way to get to their customers in the Gulf and Emirates nonstop would definitely work a few times a week.


----------



## Guest

Nick in Atlanta said:


> I have heard that Emirates is looking at Toronto, Chicago, LA and Houston for its next round of expansion. If you don't understand why their looking at Houston, just look at the corporate headquarters for about any company involved in the Petrochemical industry. They are almost all located in Houston. These people need a quick way to get to their customers in the Gulf and Emirates nonstop would definitely work a few times a week.


Toronto, Chicago, LA and Houston, Whats your source? Honestly, where did you hear this?


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Toronto75 said:


> Toronto, Chicago, LA and Houston, Whats your source? Honestly, where did you hear this?


It was probably someone on Airliners.net who had some reliable info. It has been filed away in my memory until now. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## ua_emirates

Hey !! This is my first post on this site, actually am more into Airlines than Skyscraper. So I decided to join after I read this thread.

Emirates airline is working on having 147 by the year 2012 serving 120 destination. Currently 61 aircraft is the fleet of emirates serving 76 destinations.

Emirates have no plans to Houston so far. Agreements were obtain to fly directly to LA, SF, Chicago - USA, Toronto & Vancouver - Canada, Rio - Brazil & Buenos Airs - Argentina.

Also by 2005 a new route to Spain is planned it would either be Madrid or Barcelona.

No news/plans about Eastern Europe so far.

Compression between airbus and Boeing would defiantly lead us to Airbus. However Boeing has leaded the way for a while with the 747 family and the 777. But Airbus seems to be the choice after the introduction 340 - 500 & the double deck 380.

7E7 from Boeing would defiantly fire up the competition. Negotiation to purchase 10 aircraft was held between Emirates & Boeing in this regards.

Hope the above information’s are useful


----------



## Dubai-Lover

of course it is!  welcome to the forum btw
never knew that emirates only has a fleet of 61, thought it would be around 100 or so

definitely heard that houston is proposed along with the other destinations you listed

how many a380s did they order? i think about 15 or something


----------



## ua_emirates

Order was for 22 double-decker Airbus A-380 aircraft, with options of acquiring another 10 at a cost of around $ 7 billion. The order is part of a 58 aircraft acquisition plan valued at $ 15 billion.

As part of the order, the airline has signed a letter of intent with both Boeing Aeroplane Company and Airbus Industrie for acquiring 36 aircraft from both the manufacturers valued at more than $ 7 billion. Among the aircraft that the airline signed a letter of intent for include 25 Boeing 777-200 aircraft and eight Airbus A 330-600 aircraft.

More on this link http://www.hinduonnet.com/businessline/2001/11/05/stories/1405043l.htm


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

@ua_emirates, welcome to Skyscraper City. :cheers: We do have a pretty good aviation forum and its good to get some clarity on Emirates plans.

Its amazing how many people from the Persian Gulf countries have joined SSC in the last 6 months or so.

P.S.: For those of you Muslims, just pretend that the "smiley" is drinking a Coca-Cola.


----------



## Krazy

Nick in Atlanta said:


> P.S.: For those of you Muslims, just pretend that the "smiley" is drinking a Coca-Cola.


OK!


----------



## AltinD

From what I have seen, Pepsi is more popular


----------



## juiced

Emirates is ok but not great for flights to the United Kingdom service-wise, but they have one of the best departure times (8am in the morning, arrive 11am in the UK)


----------



## Trances

fan of the late night fligths that BA does
why spend my day on a plane


----------



## juiced

Someone I know recently flew the new Emirates 3am departure flight to London, they said it was good, get to arrive in London at 7am so a full day


----------



## elfreako

X2 DAILY from Perth to DXB from Oct '05. Shukran EK. f%$# YOU QF!


----------



## juiced

QF ??


----------



## SkylineTurbo

QF- Qantas Airways, EK is good, I like overnight flights, day ones are horrible.


----------



## smussuw

Starting next month Emirates air line will have a new plane each month.


----------



## DUBAI

I hate british airways. how can a company expect to make money with planes which are falling apart, rude and unhelpfull staff, and the worst checkin system in the history of que's! :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Krazy

Man I love British Airways... in my opinion they are better than even Emirates... clearly you havent used other pathetic european carriers like Al'Italia and Lufthansa, otherwise you wouldnt be bitching about BA! LOL!


----------



## DUBAI

Belive me ive had myfair share of bad european carriers. 
the worst has to be my travel. never fly it. never. they effectivly tried to kill me.


----------



## juiced

It depends on whether the trolley dolly has her period or not. One time this BA girl had a frown that would reverse global warming and when I was rude enough to ask for something she literally threw it at me like a frisbee!


----------



## DUBAI

i asked for some ice.
*BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG * mistake.


----------



## Krazy

^ why do i get the feeling it wasnt pretty


----------



## Michiel

Emirates doesn't fly to Amsterdam, the 9th largest airport in the world. Flew to Dubai with KLM which was okay apart from the really bad breakfast.


----------



## elfreako

Michiel said:


> Emirates doesn't fly to Amsterdam, the 9th largest airport in the world...


Really, that's bizarre. Why don't they?


----------



## SkylineTurbo

They do cargo flights to Amsterdam.


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Thank god for that new airline Etihad  Right away they figured out something that Emirates has yet to understand, the huge demand of the North American market. Etihad, will launch this year, it's flights to Toronto, a giagantic market. THANK GOD!


----------



## SkylineTurbo

Dubai-Lover said:


> really
> where did you get this from?


Airliners.net, Emirates is looking to expand more in North East Asia, like Tokyo and Beijing. Also Emirates will start a Auckland-Sydney/Brisbane-Bangkok-Dubai route. On a personal opinion, I prefer to transit at Bangkok than Singapore.


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates to develop dedicated lounges*

Emirates airline is investing Dh50 million in developing dedicated lounges for its premium passengers at various international airports, said Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman of Emirates Group.

The carrier opened a Dh5 million airport lounge for passengers in Auckland, New Zealand, yesterday. New Zealand Minister for Communications David Cunliffe performed the official honours at the inauguration event hosted by Gary Chapman, president of Dnata and Associated Companies, part of the Emirates Group, according to a report in Gulf News.

"Auckland is our second destination to have this facility, after Brisbane.

In coming months, we plan to unveil a further 10 lounges around the Emirates network," Shaikh Ahmad said.

He said Emirates Lounge is another way in which the airline can ensure its passengers enjoy the Emirates experience even before they board their flight.

The lounge at Auckland International Airport will cater to Emirates passengers in First and Business class, as well as Gold members of its Skywards frequent flyer programme.

Spread over 365 square metres, the facility is designed to first-class specifications and fittings. It is divided into three areas including a dining room, lounge area with satellite TV viewing, and a business centre with private work stations equipped with broadband and wireless LAN.

Emirates operates 28 flights a week between Dubai and New Zealand.


----------



## Trances

Flight expassion to the USA is hard its not Emirates is not trying


----------



## Taufiq

^ Emirates airlines flies to NYC daily.....


----------



## SkylineTurbo

*Emirates Announces Nz Flights Via Bangkok*

Emirates, the Dubai-based international airline, is to add Bangkok as a destination on flights out of New Zealand from May 1.

From that date a new Dubai-Bangkok-Sydney daily return service will be extended to Auckland.

In bringing in the new service, Emirates will have an all-Boeing 777 operation out of Auckland, with three daily flights from Auckland to Dubai. The airline will cease operating the Airbus A340-500 aircraft on the Auckland-Sydney route at that time.

Emirates will fly its Boeing 777-300 aircraft in three-class configuration on the Dubai-Bangkok-Sydney-Auckland route, offering 18, 42 and 320 seats in first, business and economy classes respectively, plus 23 tonnes of bellyhold space for cargo.

Said Ghaith Al Ghaith, Emirates' Executive Vice President for Commercial Operations Worldwide: "With this service, Emirates will be opening up another desirable travel option, as well as providing further capacity for New Zealand exports."

Flight EK 419 will take off from Auckland at 3.50pm daily, arriving in Sydney at 5.15pm (local time). It will depart from Sydney at 6.45pm, arriving in Bangkok at 1am the next morning. The flight will then depart Bangkok at 2.30am to arrive in Dubai at 5.35am (local time).

EK418 will depart Dubai International Airport at 9am, arriving in Bangkok at 6.10pm, before flying onward to Australia at 7.50pm, to land in Sydney at 7.45 the next morning. It will depart Sydney at 9.15am, arriving in Auckland at 3.15pm.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i don't understand why so many eastern destinations are added, i mean, it's good they are added, but the doors to north & south america are still closed. there just is a little slit in nyc

there is a huge market waiting. but more than opening new destinations has to be done. i'm sure it is very hard work to market the uae in america :dunno:


----------



## elfreako

I would love to see EK fly to Sao Paulo via Beirut with A350's. 10 million+ Arabs in Brazil still waiting...


----------



## Dubai-Lover

elfreako said:


> I would love to see EK fly to Sao Paulo via Beirut with A350's. 10 million+ Arabs in Brazil still waiting...


really? 10 million?
they have to open up the american market now


----------



## juiced

Well the New York route isn't doing as well as they had anticipated..


----------



## Dubai-Lover

juiced said:


> Well the New York route isn't doing as well as they had anticipated..


i'm sure it will improve when they open up new routes


----------



## DubaiCanadian

juiced said:


> Well the New York route isn't doing as well as they had anticipated..


I'm sorry, this is far from true, Dubai New York flights are ALWAYS FULL. This route is a huge success. 

That's why very soon they will be adding to this route.


----------



## juiced

DubaiCanadian said:


> I'm sorry, this is far from true, Dubai New York flights are ALWAYS FULL. This route is a huge success.
> 
> That's why very soon they will be adding to this route.



Economy, not business. You have to consider yield, not just passenger numbers


----------



## DubaiCanadian

More than half of the people on Emirates and British Airways that fly to London, are in transit to a North American destination.

- Thousands of Emiraties and UAE residence still enroll in US and Canadian universities.

- Thousands of Emiraties and UAE residence flock to the US and Canada for thier vacations.

- The number of Americans and Canadians vacationing in Dubai is significantly increasing ever year.

- Huge amount of trade being done between the UAE and the US and Canada.

- The majority of projects in Dubai, are either American or Canadian built, designed or managed. Turner international alone, manages or builds the majority of Dubai projects whether office towers, residential buildings or Malls.

- The amount of North American Brand footprint and companies in Dubai is MASSIVE, they have a majority control on the market and that naturaly creates a significant flow of expertise and businessmen between North America & Dubai; 4 example"

*Microsoft*, *Fairmont*, *Hiltons*, *CNN*, *Johnny Rockets*, *Intel, Baskin Robbins*, *Mcdonals*, *HaGendaz*, *Hardees*, *Burger King*, *TGIF*, *Intel*, *Xerox*, *Starbuks*, *JW Marriot*, *GM*, *Ford*, *Saks 5th Avenue*, *GAP*, *Subway*, *The American Hospital*, *Pizza Hut*, *Second Cup*, *Ralph Lauren*, *Hyatt's*, *DKNY*, *Planet Hollywood*, *Hard Rock*, *Tiffany & Co*., *New York Fries*, *General Electric*, *JCPenney*, *Bombay*, *Hallmark*, *Hugo Boss*, *Miss Sixty*, *Polo Jeans*, *The Body Shop*, *Cinnabon*, *Kentucky Fried Chicken*, *ALDO*, *NINE WEST*, *Sheraton*, *A&W*, *La Senza*, Intercontinental, Crown Plaza, Holiday Inn, Best Western, Harley Davidson, Budget, Avis, DHL, FEDEX, Chili's........................I COULD GO ON & ON...

-Tens of thousands of American expats live in Dubai, over 10,000 Canadian also work & live in Dubai...

- There are 3.5 - 4 million or more Arab Americans, in Southern Ontaro & Michigan alone there 650,000 plus Arabs.

- I'm sorry, but there is an obvious huge demand for the Dubai North American route, and anyone that argues in anyways otherwise comes from another planet.

- Emirates needs to focus quickly on this sector, Dubai - Toronto, Dubai - Los Angeles and Dubai - Chicago, and additional flights to New York needs to be addressed soon. I'm sick of transitng through London. Don't get me wrong, London is great, but why the hastle and the waste of time... Get me to my destination with speed and conveniency.

Etihad Airlines, just started barely over a year ago, look how fast they are expanding, as soon as this year, they are introducing and tapping into the need and highly important Dubai - Toronto - Dubai route! They are even offering free coach rides from to and fro Abu Dhabi.... 

Myself, like all Canadians in Dubai would much rather fly Emirates, but unfortunatly and you could say fortunatly, Etihad is the one that's addressing our needs!


----------



## ua_emirates

DXB - JFK - DXB is not doing as EK expected. I've flown EK on this route 8 times during 2004 and trust me most of the time Economy class is 50 - 60 % vacant. 1st & Business are fully booked.

A friend of mine who is a 1st officer captain for the Airbus 340 told me the plan was to have a twice daily flight to NY but it was postponed due to lack of demand on this route.

In comparison All Australian routes are highly demanded & all flights are 80-90% occupied.

Just to correct some fact:

All UAE students who were studying in the US were transferred to Australian Univ. after Sept. 11.

Most of Emiraties prefer Europe, Far East and Gold Coast Australia.

Expanding to Canada would be a good idea but still revenue is involved and the majority of transatlantic flights are facing problems. North American market is not easy to penetrate.

I really hope they would start flying to Spain and Latin America soon !!  





DubaiCanadian said:


> More than half of the people on Emirates and British Airways that fly to London, are in transit to a North American destination.
> 
> - Thousands of Emiraties and UAE residence still enroll in US and Canadian universities.
> 
> - Thousands of Emiraties and UAE residence flock to the US and Canada for thier vacations.
> 
> - The number of Americans and Canadians vacationing in Dubai is significantly increasing ever year.
> 
> - Huge amount of trade being done between the UAE and the US and Canada.
> 
> - The majority of projects in Dubai, are either American or Canadian built, designed or managed. Turner international alone, manages or builds the majority of Dubai projects whether office towers, residential buildings or Malls.
> 
> - The amount of North American Brand footprint and companies in Dubai is MASSIVE, they have a majority control on the market and that naturaly creates a significant flow of expertise and businessmen between North America & Dubai; 4 example"
> 
> *Microsoft*, *Fairmont*, *Hiltons*, *CNN*, *Johnny Rockets*, *Intel, Baskin Robbins*, *Mcdonals*, *HaGendaz*, *Hardees*, *Burger King*, *TGIF*, *Intel*, *Xerox*, *Starbuks*, *JW Marriot*, *GM*, *Ford*, *Saks 5th Avenue*, *GAP*, *Subway*, *The American Hospital*, *Pizza Hut*, *Second Cup*, *Ralph Lauren*, *Hyatt's*, *DKNY*, *Planet Hollywood*, *Hard Rock*, *Tiffany & Co*., *New York Fries*, *General Electric*, *JCPenney*, *Bombay*, *Hallmark*, *Hugo Boss*, *Miss Sixty*, *Polo Jeans*, *The Body Shop*, *Cinnabon*, *Kentucky Fried Chicken*, *ALDO*, *NINE WEST*, *Sheraton*, *A&W*, *La Senza*, Intercontinental, Crown Plaza, Holiday Inn, Best Western, Harley Davidson, Budget, Avis, DHL, FEDEX, Chili's........................I COULD GO ON & ON...
> 
> -Tens of thousands of American expats live in Dubai, over 10,000 Canadian also work & live in Dubai...
> 
> - There are 3.5 - 4 million or more Arab Americans, in Southern Ontaro & Michigan alone there 650,000 plus Arabs.
> 
> - I'm sorry, but there is an obvious huge demand for the Dubai North American route, and anyone that argues in anyways otherwise comes from another planet.
> 
> - Emirates needs to focus quickly on this sector, Dubai - Toronto, Dubai - Los Angeles and Dubai - Chicago, and additional flights to New York needs to be addressed soon. I'm sick of transitng through London. Don't get me wrong, London is great, but why the hastle and the waste of time... Get me to my destination with speed and conveniency.
> 
> Etihad Airlines, just started barely over a year ago, look how fast they are expanding, as soon as this year, they are introducing and tapping into the need and highly important Dubai - Toronto - Dubai route! They are even offering free coach rides from to and fro Abu Dhabi....
> 
> Myself, like all Canadians in Dubai would much rather fly Emirates, but unfortunatly and you could say fortunatly, Etihad is the one that's addressing our needs!


----------



## HasanB

juiced said:


> Someone I know recently flew the new Emirates 3am departure flight to London, they said it was good, get to arrive in London at 7am so a full day


I flew on that flight a few weeks ago, I didnt realise it was a new addition. Anyway they use their A330 aircraft for this departure time ... I was upgraded to business (due to skywards miles) and i thought this was really one of the best experiences I have ever had with Emirates. The only gripe I would have is that having flown Economy in the Emirates A330 before ... the seats are really not upto the mark ... the legroom is worse than probably most carriers in the world and the seats themselves are very uncomfortable. 

I usually travel on the morning flight from Dubai to LHR so this time i tried the 3am one .. I quite liked it overall and i will probably continue to take this flight, the connections are great too at this time.


----------



## DubaiCanadian

ua_emirates said:


> DXB - JFK - DXB is not doing as EK expected. I've flown EK on this route 8 times during 2004 and trust me most of the time Economy class is 50 - 60 % vacant. 1st & Business are fully booked.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a 1st officer captain for the Airbus 340 told me the plan was to have a twice daily flight to NY but it was postponed due to lack of demand on this route.
> 
> In comparison All Australian routes are highly demanded & all flights are 80-90% occupied.
> 
> Just to correct some fact:
> 
> All UAE students who were studying in the US were transferred to Australian Univ. after Sept. 11.
> 
> Most of Emiraties prefer Europe, Far East and Gold Coast Australia.
> 
> Expanding to Canada would be a good idea but still revenue is involved and the majority of transatlantic flights are facing problems. North American market is not easy to penetrate.
> 
> I really hope they would start flying to Spain and Latin America soon !!


I'm not going to get into an argument with you, what you wrote is politicaly motivated. 

Unfortunatly, some of the Arab media outlets reported some of this news as facts right after 9/11, and most if not all the information turned out to be not only non factual, but complety false.

Porportionaly, North America is one of Dubai's largest Market. And it is growing dramaticaly as we speak.

Australian or European higher eduacation although great will never ever be in a 1,000 years a replacment or of stadard of American education. BUDDY THAT'S A FACT.

You can never downplay, no matter how much you try, the importance of the Dubai North American route, and the obvious potential success of it.

I also know for a fact that Dubai -New York - Dubai route is running on a 90% plus factor. 

Let me get factuals on what I already now, and I will post.


----------



## elfreako

The India-[DXB]-N.American market is HUUUUUUGE. No other airline can offer ONE-STOP service from JFK to over 15 Indian Sub-Continent cities, a market of 1.3 BILLION!


----------



## juiced

DubaiCanadian said:


> I'm not going to get into an argument with you, what you wrote is politicaly motivated.
> 
> Unfortunatly, some of the Arab media outlets reported some of this news as facts right after 9/11, and most if not all the information turned out to be not only non factual, but complety false.
> 
> Porportionaly, North America is one of Dubai's largest Market. And it is growing dramaticaly as we speak.
> 
> Australian or European higher eduacation although great will never ever be in a 1,000 years a replacment or of stadard of American education. BUDDY THAT'S A FACT.
> 
> You can never downplay, no matter how much you try, the importance of the Dubai North American route, and the obvious potential success of it.
> 
> I also know for a fact that Dubai -New York - Dubai route is running on a 90% plus factor.
> 
> Let me get factuals on what I already now, and I will post.



The Dubai-New York route isn't doing as well as Emirates expected, which is why other North American launches were delayed


----------



## ua_emirates

DUDE :eek2: 

I GUESS UR NOT GETTING THE POINT !!

Who mentioned education standards??? Students were transferred due to the risk involved during that period. I was transferred with another 17 students to Australia by the Ministry to Melbourne. We were in GWU in DC..

Further, who needs all hassles, un necessary procedure and registration Arabs encounters in the US Airports!!

I never under estimated the N. American market and I would love to fly direct to some other American States, but it didn’t work as they have expected.

BTW, how many times have u flown on this route?? 

So let's see ur FACT's  & BUDDY take it easy no need for such tone it's a friendly discussion remember. :wave: 




DubaiCanadian said:


> I'm not going to get into an argument with you, what you wrote is politicaly motivated.
> 
> Unfortunatly, some of the Arab media outlets reported some of this news as facts right after 9/11, and most if not all the information turned out to be not only non factual, but complety false.
> 
> Porportionaly, North America is one of Dubai's largest Market. And it is growing dramaticaly as we speak.
> 
> Australian or European higher eduacation although great will never ever be in a 1,000 years a replacment or of stadard of American education. BUDDY THAT'S A FACT.
> 
> You can never downplay, no matter how much you try, the importance of the Dubai North American route, and the obvious potential success of it.
> 
> I also know for a fact that Dubai -New York - Dubai route is running on a 90% plus factor.
> 
> Let me get factuals on what I already now, and I will post.


----------



## ua_emirates

Emirates have obtained an approval to fly to Montréal 3 times a week but it was postponed coz they r looking for a daily flight and the Canadian aviation authority didn't approved their request. Further Emirates also have the right to fly to Los Angles daily and they might announce it anytime. The plan was to launch LA route in 2004 but again postponed.


----------



## Krazy

Great news for Emirates! With New York on the east and LA on the west, next they will need to connect to either Houston or Miami.


----------



## Emir of Ketir

DubaiCanadian said:


> Australian or European higher education although great will never ever be in a 1,000 years a replacment or of stadard of American education. BUDDY THAT'S A FACT.


Amusing


----------



## juiced

Personally I think the standard of American education must be piss-poor when an American asks you if we have motorways in England yet, or if people in the UAE all live in tents and use wells for water.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss

mrai_dubai said:


> They have got about 160 planes on order in total! As far as i know!
> 
> beginning of 2007 Emirates will be the 1st airline to get the Jumbo A380!
> 
> WOOOHOOO can't wait for it!
> 
> UAE ROCKS


ok Update, 
after the presenation i went to last night, (A380 Presentation, at the Emirates Training Center)
Emirates is the First company to place an order to the A380 and the largest customer to the A380 , 
however, signapore airlines will receive the first A380.
In addition, A380 45 are in order, A350 50 are in order. 
Poeple the presented the A380 were:
· Emirates – Robert Lamoureux, 
Vice President, Procurement (Aircraft- AirBus)
· Airbus - Adam Brown, 
Vice President Customer Affairs Directorate
· CAE (Canadian Aviation Electronics Ltd) – Suzanne Roy,
Vice President of Programme Management
· DCA (Dubai Civil Aviation)- Rimzie Ismail,
Manager, Marketing and Business Development

the new terminal 3, will have (as far as i remember) 180 check out counters and immigrations desks, + 11 luggage belts, and there will be and electronic train connecting terminal 2 and 3 , and concourse 2 and 3. 
and the Entire Terminal 3 will be underground (under the runway) thats amazing, and airport expansion will also house 2 hotels ( 300 rooms + 220 rooms) 
too much info, i cant remember. 
if i remember anymore stuff, i'll post it, i'll see if i can get the slides from yesterday's presentation.


----------



## Krazy

*Stretched superjumbo 'may carry 1,ooo passengers'*

Dubai: The Airbus A380 superjumbo, which is currently undergoing test flights, could eventually be adapted to carry more than 1,000 passengers, an Airbus executive said.

The A380 superjumbo, unveiled by Airbus Industrie last January, is configured to carry about 550 passengers.

The huge double-decker jetliner successfully completed its maiden flight on April 27.

"The stretch version of the A380 superjumbo could well exceed the 1,000-passenger mark in coming years," Adam R. Brown, vice-president at the Airbus customer affairs directorate, told aviation officials attending a conference in Dubai.

"The current version is the basic model configured for up to 555 passengers. The eight emergency exits on the A380 tell any aviation experts it will eventually be able to carry 880 passengers.

"The longer version of the A380 will have nine doors and capacity for 990 passengers. We are now closely looking at crossing the 1,000 passenger mark." This would represent a landmark in the history of aviation, Brown said.

Emirates has placed the largest order for the A380 45 out of the 154 firm orders received by Airbus so far.

Emirates' A380 orders break down into three types low-density, long-range aircraft with a capacity for 489 passengers in a three-class configuration; low-density, medium-range three-class 517-seat aircraft; and high-density, medium-range two-class 644-seat aircraft.

The A380 freighter will be able to carry more than 150 tonnes of cargo. Emirates has two on order among the 27 for the A380 freighter placed so far with Airbus.

Airbus also aims to offer a freighter version of its A350 mid-range passenger aircraft, Brown said.

Airbus' A350 announcement comes in response to Boeing's 787 Dreamliner, which Boeing sees as a trump card in its fight to revive its market share.

Since 2003, Airbus has delivered more aircraft than its US rival Boeing.

Boeing hopes to turn the tables in its favour by 2008, when the B787 Dreamliner becomes available.

However, Airbus is challenging this aircraft with the A350.

In the GCC, both Emirates and Qatar Airways are evaluating bids from Boeing and Airbus to supply them with B787s and A350s, respectively.

Both airlines are considering firm orders that could total more than 110 aircraft in the next few months.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Emirates launches direct flights to Alexandria today 

Staff Report 

Dubai: Emirates, the Dubai-based airline, launches direct flights to Alexandria today with special introductory offers for the first month. 
Emirates flight EK931 will leave Dubai at 9:10am and will arrive in Alexandria at 12:30pm, and return flight EK932 will leave the city at 2pm to arrive in Dubai at 7pm.

The airline will use its A310 aircraft in a two-class configuration 21 in Business and 177 in Economy.

Those wanting to return home at a later time can connect to Dubai via the Cairo flight that departs the city at 7:15pm daily.

Some offers will be valid even longer, the airline said.

The airline's second Egyptian destination will also double as another convenient gateway to Cairo.

A special return fare of Dh1,350 when booking by conventional means and a further reduced fare of Dh1,150 for booking online are offered. The scheme is valid until June 15.

Bonus miles

As an added incentive, Skywards is offering members 9,500 bonus miles when flying round-trip before June 25.

The total miles earned on a return trip to Alexandria during this period are enough for a one-way business class upgrade to Dubai or a return flight in economy class. One-way flights earn 4,750 bonus miles.

In addition, those travelling outbound from Dubai during this period can take advantage of reward flights to Alexandria for 50 per cent of the miles normally required.

While the economy class reward can be used with 12,500 miles, reduced from 25,000 miles, the business class reward is available at 25,000 miles, reduced from 50,000 miles.

Emirates passengers on this route can make use of an excess baggage allow-ance of 50 kg.

Nasser Bin Kharbash, Emirates senior vice president for commercial Africa, said: "We are confident that Alexandria will prove to be a highly successful route for Emirates.

"Our services to the city offer an alternative perspective on Egypt and quick access to Cairo, benefiting both our leisure and business travellers."


----------



## juiced

Krazy said:


> *Stretched superjumbo 'may carry 1,ooo passengers'*
> 
> Dubai: The Airbus A380 superjumbo, which is currently undergoing test flights, could eventually be adapted to carry more than 1,000 passengers, an Airbus executive said.
> 
> The A380 superjumbo, unveiled by Airbus Industrie last January, is configured to carry about 550 passengers.
> 
> The huge double-decker jetliner successfully completed its maiden flight on April 27.
> 
> "The stretch version of the A380 superjumbo could well exceed the 1,000-passenger mark in coming years," Adam R. Brown, vice-president at the Airbus customer affairs directorate, told aviation officials attending a conference in Dubai.
> 
> "The current version is the basic model configured for up to 555 passengers. The eight emergency exits on the A380 tell any aviation experts it will eventually be able to carry 880 passengers.
> 
> "The longer version of the A380 will have nine doors and capacity for 990 passengers. We are now closely looking at crossing the 1,000 passenger mark." This would represent a landmark in the history of aviation, Brown said.
> 
> Emirates has placed the largest order for the A380 45 out of the 154 firm orders received by Airbus so far.
> 
> Emirates' A380 orders break down into three types low-density, long-range aircraft with a capacity for 489 passengers in a three-class configuration; low-density, medium-range three-class 517-seat aircraft; and high-density, medium-range two-class 644-seat aircraft.
> 
> The A380 freighter will be able to carry more than 150 tonnes of cargo. Emirates has two on order among the 27 for the A380 freighter placed so far with Airbus.
> 
> Airbus also aims to offer a freighter version of its A350 mid-range passenger aircraft, Brown said.
> 
> Airbus' A350 announcement comes in response to Boeing's 787 Dreamliner, which Boeing sees as a trump card in its fight to revive its market share.
> 
> Since 2003, Airbus has delivered more aircraft than its US rival Boeing.
> 
> Boeing hopes to turn the tables in its favour by 2008, when the B787 Dreamliner becomes available.
> 
> However, Airbus is challenging this aircraft with the A350.
> 
> In the GCC, both Emirates and Qatar Airways are evaluating bids from Boeing and Airbus to supply them with B787s and A350s, respectively.
> 
> Both airlines are considering firm orders that could total more than 110 aircraft in the next few months.



1000 people? Packed like sardines, hey it will be light a flying construction workers truck


----------



## Imre

Emirates, Qatar Airways to place orders for up to 120 aircraft 



Emirates News Agency (WAM) - 01/06/2005 

Emirates and Qatar Airways the two fast-growing Gulf-based carriers are set to announce a number of firm orders that could add up to somewhere between 100 to 120 aircraft, aviation officials said.

The announcement will be made at the forthcoming Paris Air Show to be held from June 13 to 19, according to a Gulf News report from Tokyo.

While Emirates is set to order a combination of A350s and Boeing's ultra-long range B777-200LRs, Qatar Airways is set to order as many as 50 to 60 B787s.

Following Emirates' recent revelation, Qatar Airways is also set to sign a major firm order in Paris. Akbar Al Baker, Qatar Airways' chief executive said on Monday, "Yes, we will make a major announcement at the Paris Air Show. I am not at liberty to reveal anything further, but it is going to be big." This would be the biggest shift for all-Airbus fleet operator Qatar Airways. Fifty B787s would cost the airline more than $6.25 billion at list price.

More than 300 officials representing 265 airlines and companies gathered in Tokyo to assess the health of the global aviation industry at the 61st annual general meeting of IATA. Airbus and Boeing officials were seen making last-minute efforts on possible orders. An aviation official close to these negotiations told Gulf News that Boeing's 787 Dreamliner has lost out against its new rival as Emirates has decided on Airbus A350.

"Emirates has decided on A350, not the B787," he said.

Airline officials kept mum on the details of the announcement.

They hinted that it could split its firm orders and keep some reserved for Dubai Airshow.

"We might make an announcement at the Paris Air Show, we might also make another announcement at Dubai Airshow later this year," said Tim Clark, president of Emirates airline, without giving any more details. "We are talking to both the manufacturers on our future requirements."


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Airbus delays deliveries of A380 superjet 

Reuters 

Paris: 
Airbus said yesterday deliveries of its 21st-century flagship, the double-decker A380 superjumbo, would be delayed by up to six months, taking the flourish off one of the most trumpeted aviation launches in decades.

Disgruntled airlines, at least one of which intends to seek compensation, announced the delay in delivering the largest passenger jet ever built just weeks after its maiden flight.

Airbus had already starting preparing the ground for such an announcement Singapore Airlines, which is due to fly the first scheduled A380 service between London Heathrow and Singapore, first said on May 3 it had been notified of a postponement and delays to new aircraft are not uncommon.

But it adds to a growing list of headaches at the European aircraft builder as it slides into a major trade dispute over subsidies with arch-rival Boeing and struggles to fill an internal power vacuum created by its squabbling shareholders.

Australian carrier Qantas Airways said delivery of the A380 aircraft which it has bought would be delayed six months to April 2007. Qantas said it planned to seek compensation from Airbus.

Singapore Airlines said it would take delivery of the first A380 in the fourth quarter of 2006 instead of mid-year.


----------



## Krazy

yea heard it on news yest, pretty sad.


----------



## Krazy

Emirates, 2nd Birmingham flight

Emirates is introducing a second daily non-stop service to Birmingham from Dubai, increasing both seat capacity and cargo on the route. The new flight EK037, which launched yesterday, departs from Dubai at 13:45 arriving in Birmingham at 20:15. Return flight EK038 will depart from Birmingham at 21:55, arriving in Dubai at 07:45 the next morning.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways thread*

*Etihad gears up to launch first in-flight internet * 

Abu Dhabi: In mid-2006, the UAE's national air carrier Etihad Airways will become the first airline in the world to offer live television and internet access. 
Etihad Airways has selected Connexion, a business unit of Boeing, as its provider of high-speed in-flight internet and live global TV service.

The agreement calls for the Connexion by BoeingSM service on the airline's fleet of 25 aircraft, including Boeing 777-300ER aircraft, and Airbus A330, A340 and A380 aircraft. The financial terms of the agreement were not disclosed.

"Introducing such an innovative and sophisticated service showcases our commitment to ensure our guests have the most seamless and rewarding travel experience," said Dr Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Abu Dhabi Civil Aviation and Chairman of Etihad Airways.

"With the introduction of this award-winning, high-speed mobile internet and entertainment connection on board our new aircraft, we are confident that it will give our guests the most rewarding experience of any airline."

Etihad is expected initially to offer the Connexion by Boeing service on routes between the Gulf and Europe and North America.


----------



## dubaiflo

i like that idea...!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

bullshit!

first in-flight internet

are these guys sleeping? lufthansa already has it in its new aircrafts
on my flight to abu dhabi many people were surfing

not so cheap though


----------



## Krazy

Maybe they mean that Etihad will be the first one to offer this service in economy for free the way they provide inflight entertainment? Now that would surely make people notice Etihad..


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i don't think it will be for free

and lufthansa also has it in economy class

the price for a flatrate (which means internet access for the whole flight) is $30!
a relatively good price


----------



## ua_emirates

It will be the first to offer live television actually, lufthansa & Singapore have introduced internet access for some routes long ago.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways celebrates the first aniversary of precene in Switzerland*

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates celebrated the first anniversary of its presence in Switzerland and its new non-stop route between Geneva and Abu Dhabi. As a sign of its attachment towards Geneva and Switzerland, its latest Airbus A330-200 has been decorated with the largest Swiss 'cowbell' in the world. 









Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates celebrated the first anniversary of its presence in Switzerland by decorating its latest Airbus A330-200 with the largest Swiss 'cowbell' in the world. 

In Geneva International Airport, in front of a gathering of over 80 guests, on June 16 evening Mr Kevin Steele, Head of World Sales, Etihad Airways, unveiled the largest Swiss cowbell in the world measuring two metres in height and three metres in diameter. 'It is through this typically Swiss symbol that we would like to express our attachment to and our close links with Geneva and Switzerland,' announced Mr. Kevin Steele. The giant cowbell was also accompanied by the "Cow Parade", currently being exhibited at Geneva International Airport. 

The reason for this ceremony at Geneva International Airport was also to mark the first anniversary of the presence of the company in Switzerland and the expanded offering of the most commented upon new start-up in the world of aviation. In fact, since 2 June 2005 Etihad Airways has been flying non-stop to Abu Dhabi from Geneva three times a week. 'This enables Etihad Airways passengers to gain two hours travelling time,' stated Mr. Kevin Steele of Etihad Airways. The capital of the United Arab Emirates is now only a 6 hour and 25 minute flight away from Geneva. But that's not all. As far as in-flight service is concerned, the company has imposed new criteria with its most 'select' attention and comforts.' 

The guests at the anniversary celebration had the opportunity to experience this first hand. They were able to visit the newest aircraft from the Etihad fleet, which arrived directly from Abu Dhabi shortly before the start of the celebrations. 'This new Airbus A330-200 will be part of the backbone of our company. Not only does it have the greatest operational flexibility, it also offers wider seats, a supreme level of comfort and the very latest in design to our passengers,' explained Kevin Steele.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways launches new route to Geneva*

21 June 2005 

ABU DHABI — Etihad Airways celebrated the first anniversary of its presence in Switzerland and its new non-stop route between Geneva and Abu Dhabi.

As a sign of its attachment towards Geneva and Switzerland, its latest Airbus A330-200 has been decorated with the largest Swiss "cowbell" in the world. 

At the Geneva International Airport, Kevin Steele, Head of World Sales, Etihad Airways, unveiled the largest Swiss cowbell in the world measuring two metres in height and three metres in diameter. "It is through this typically Swiss symbol that we would like to express our attachment to and our close links with Geneva and Switzerland," announced Steele. The giant cowbell was also accompanied by the "Cow Parade," currently being exhibited at Geneva International Airport. 

Since 2 June 2005 Etihad Airways has been flying non-stop to Abu Dhabi from Geneva three times a week. 

"This enables Etihad Airways passengers to gain two hours travelling time," said Steele.


----------



## Raza

will this be a competition to Emirates airline? and why do they need a more routes from a small place like Abu Dhabi. :weirdo:


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates flight lands safely after bird-hit *

Dubai: 
A Dubai-bound Emirates flight from Hyderabad was diverted back yesterday morning after a bird-hit, according to a statement from the airline.

The flight, EK 527, with 188 passengers on board, took off at 10.20am Indian Standard Time (8.50am UAE time) but was re-rerouted after the bird-strike. The plane landed safely in Hyderabad at 11.30am (10am UAE time).

Emirates are making alternate arrangements to fly the passengers on other airlines, the statement added.


----------



## dubaiflo

i wonder how many birds are killed by planes a year.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad launching more flights to Cairo*

30 June 2005 

ABU DHABI — Starting from July 1, Etihad Airways will increase its frequency of flights between Abu Dhabi and Cairo to seven times per week.

This will offer Etihad's guests a choice of more days of the week on which to travel between the two capitals. In addition the choice of flights will extend beyond the current daytime flights to offer night departures from Abu Dhabi International Airport, offering more flexibility to guests flying to other parts of Egypt. 

Etihad Holidays offers attractive summer packages to Egypt with a wide choice of accommodation and meal arrangements to suite guests' specific needs


----------



## dubaiflo

i guess emirates will be awarded best MiddleEast/africa airline forever..


----------



## HasanB

They really do need to sort out their Economy class seats on the A330 aircraft though ... they are rock hard!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Emirates to launch services to Cote D'Ivoire

Strengthening its operations in West Africa, Emirates, the Dubai-based international airline will be launching services to Cote D'Ivoire starting 1st February 2006.









Emirates will operate an Airbus A330-200 aircraft on the Dubai-Abidjan route 

Emirates will operate four times a week to Abidjan via Accra, flying every Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday. Abidjan, the commercial centre of Cote D'Ivoire, will enhance the airline's African network to 12 destinations in 11 countries. It will also be Emirates' third gateway in the West African region, after Lagos and Accra. 

Emirates will operate an Airbus A330-200 aircraft on the route offering 12 First, 42 Business and 183 Economy class seats as well as 17 tonnes of belly-hold cargo capacity. 

Emirates Group Chairman His Highness Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al-Maktoum said: 'Emirates is delighted to offer its customers another exciting destination. The start of air transport links between Dubai and Cote D'Ivoire heralds the start of a relationship between our people in the business community, the leisure travel industry and in the air freight industry.' 

Sheikh Ahmed noted: 'Emirates' services to Abidjan will provide Ivorian traders and businessmen access to new markets in the Middle East, Europe and Far East via the airline's hub in Dubai.' 

He added: 'The Emirates' Abidjan-Dubai services will also open up a 75-plus strong, global destination network to large areas of West Africa including The Republic of Guinea, Mali, Sierra Leone, Burkina Faso and Niger.' 

Cote D'Ivoire is among the world's largest producers and exporters of coffee, cocoa beans, and palm oil. Its export partners include France, Italy, Germany and other European countries. Ivorian traders and businessmen, keen to find new markets for their local products and services can take advantage of Emirates' robust presence in Europe which includes 195 flights a week into 19 gateways. 

Cote D'Ivoire also shares trading links with the Far East, in particular with bustling commercial centres like Singapore, Hong Kong and Shanghai, which provide Ivorian traders with high-quality, state-of-the-art and cost efficient electronic goods, white goods, textiles and clothes. 

Emirates has recently strengthened its Far East network which now stands at 24, 14, 19, 10 and seven flights per week to Singapore, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Manila and Shanghai respectively. Emirates' services will connect West Africa and the Far East with efficient, timely air links and also allow Ivorian traders to stop over in Dubai, an additional business hub. 

Through Emirates SkyCargo, the new services are poised to help the export of seafood and perishables including pineapples and mangoes to the Middle East and Europe, and to support the local industry's needs for garments, pharmaceuticals, machinery, electronics and automotive parts from India, China and the Far East. 

Emirates flight EK 787 will take off from the Dubai International Airport at 07:40 hours and arrive in Abidjan via Accra at 14:55 hours the same day. 

Return flight EK 788 will depart Abidjan at 16:25 hours and arrive in Dubai at 06:15 hours the following day.


----------



## BigDreamer

^ Great news, i read this today aswell

Emirates Group contributes 18% to Dubai's economy
----------------------------------------------------------
Oct 26, 2005 - 01:28 - 

Dubai, 26 Oct, 05 (WAM) - Emirates Group, which completed 20 years of operations yesterday, has contributed 18 per cent to Dubai's Dh97.98 billion ($26.7 billion) GDP last year and is one of the emirate's most important corporate success stories.

Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman of Emirates Group, said the group's contribution to Dubai's economy is Dh17.61 billion (4.8 billion), including a direct expenditure of Dh10.64 billion ($2.9 billion), according to a report in Gulf News.

Despite the high cost of jet fuel, the airline is expected to declare double-digit profits when it announces half yearly results next month.

"We will declare our half-yearly results on November 12," said Mike Simon, Emirates senior vice-president for corporate communications.

He declined to make any comment on the profitability or performance level, however.

"I do not want to make any forecast. The high oil price has its impact, but we are a strong and growing company and our performance remains strong," he said.

Last month Emirates increased its fuel surcharge by a third.

The airline, which also hedges fuel, spent Dh3.27 billion last year, or 21.4 per cent of its operating cost, for fuel and oil.

Financially self-sustained and unprotected, Emirates has consistently bucked industry trends to post record profits for 17 years.

For its last financial year ending March 31, Emirates reported a 49 per cent rise in net profits, on Dh19.1 billion revenue.

It carried 12.52 million passengers and 838,000 tonnes of cargo.

Emirates is the world's second most profitable airline and one of the 20 largest international carriers. It has also contributed Dh91 billion to the local economy over the past 20 years.


----------



## dubaiflo

BigDreamer said:


> The airline, which also hedges fuel, spent Dh3.27 billion last year, or 21.4 per cent of its operating cost, for fuel and oil.


----------



## Halawala

Hi, Read in a forum somewhere that over the next year Emirates will add up to five new destinations from the list below: (this could be not true), but here it is anyway:

Toronto, Rio de Janeiro, Buenos Aires,Sao Paulo, Dublin(not sure if this will go ahead since EI is launching flights to Dubai in March), Edinburgh, Stutgart, Berlin, Copenhagen, Madrid, Geneva, Kano, Abuja, Dakar, Antananarivo, Adelaide, Taipei, Nagoya and Guangzhou.

Around 5-7 destinations will be chosen for the next fiscal year.


----------



## HasanB

its all very well adding new destinations, and without doubt Emirates is a very good airline. However I do feel that they can be even better if they were to take care of some smaller details. A already mentioned the fact that the seats on their A330 are rock hard ... another thing is that Emirates uses a 3-4-3 seat layout on their Boeing 777s (all types) in economy class. Even airlines such as PIA and Vietnam Airlines who also operate 777s use a 3-3-3 seat layout in economy class. 

The service can also fluctuate in economy class however i have no complaints about the service offered in business.


----------



## dubaiflo

agree economy class could be improved while business is amazing not to talk abt 1st.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad to fly daily to Bahrain * 










Abu Dhabi national carrier Etihad Airways is to expand its Bahrain operations by launching daily flights to the Kingdom from tomorrow. It is hoped to eventually increase this to two flights a day, said general manager for Bahrain and the Northern Gulf Hussam Al Aseeri.

Etihad, which started operations to Bahrain in August last year, currently operates four flights a week from Abu Dhabi.

The daily flight schedule will include morning and evening departures.

On Saturdays, Tuesdays and Thursdays, Etihad will leave Bahrain at 10.05am, reaching Abu Dhabi at 12.10pm.

On Sundays, Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, the flight leaves at 10.35pm, reaching Abu Dhabi at 12.40am.

Etihad will start operations to Toronto (Canada) and Brussels on Monday, said Hussam Al Aseeri.

There will be three flights a week from Abu Dhabi, with connections for passengers from Bahrain, he said.

'We shall also start flights to Johannesburg and Manila next month,' Hussam Al Aseeri said.

'This will increase the number of destinations served by the airline to 21.'

The airline will also serve the Indian community better by operating to three more destinations in India, early next year, said area manager Nasser Bader.

'We now operate to Delhi and Mumbai (Bombay) in India. We shall add Cochin, Trivandrum and Chennai (Madras) before March,' he said.

'According to current plans, we shall operate two flights a day to Mumbai and Delhi, and daily flights to the three southern Indian points.'

'Other destinations to be added early next year include Doha, Muscat, Lahore, Islamabad, Jakarta, and Shanghai.'

Hussam Al Aseeri said the airline's new two-storey office at the Sheraton Complex had brought together ticketing, reservations and Etihad Holidays under one roof.

Etihad has launched a $7 billion (BD2.6 billion) fleet expansion programme, Al Aseeri revealed. 'Our aircraft have three guest zones, Diamond, Pearl and Coral, rather than classes,' he said.

The total number of aircraft will rise from the current 10 to 39 by June 2007.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Etihad flights to Toronto start tomorrow

Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, has completed final preparations for the launch of its new route to Toronto, via Brussels, with EY 501 scheduled to take off from Abu Dhabi International Airport today, Monday 31 October at 13:05.









H.E Dr Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan, the Chairman of Etihad Airways and Chairman of the Civil Aviation Department of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi. 

Etihad flight 501 will be then be welcomed into Brussels International Airport with a celebratory dousing of the aircraft by the fire brigade and finally, a VIP reception at Pearson International Airport, Toronto with maple candies and Belgian chocolates. 

H.E Dr Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan, the Chairman of Etihad Airways and Chairman of the Civil Aviation Department of the Emirate of Abu Dhabi, said: 
'Our first trans-Atlantic flight to Toronto after only two years of operations heralds further growth for Etihad Airways and will be a launch pad for our services to the USA in summer 2006. Guests are key to our strategic development and the new route will provide choice and flexibility when traveling to Europe and North America, an essential route for trade and tourism.'


Etihad Airways will provide three weekly flights to Canada and Belgium further enforcing Etihad Airways ambitious growth plans and linking the UAE with major international destinations. 

To further exploit the opportunities of this new destination Etihad Airways has entered into its first code-share agreement with SN Brussels Airlines, which enables the airline's guests to fly to a greater number of important European cities like Rome, Lyon, Strasbourg, Geneva, Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle, Oslo, Berlin, Tempelhof, Hamburg and Vienna, among other important European destinations. 

Providing one of the shortest connecting routes between the Middle East and North America, Etihad Airways flight EY 501 will depart from Abu Dhabi to Brussels at 13.05 hours every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, and then depart from Brussels to Toronto at 18.50 hours, arriving in Toronto at 21.30 hours. 

On the return, Etihad flight EY 502 will fly from Toronto to Brussels at 23.00 hours and then depart Brussels to Abu Dhabi at 13.45 hours the next day, arriving in Abu Dhabi at 23.20 hours. Etihad guests will fly on a luxuriously appointed A330-200 which is configured to hold 18 guests in Diamond, 36 guests in Pearl, and 171 in Coral. 

'The launch of this new destination supports one of Etihad's key goals in offering the people of Abu Dhabi and the UAE access to as many of the world's capitals as possible and ensuring Abu Dhabi's role as a hub between East and West, North and South. Etihad hopes to add New York as a destination in 2006,' continued H.E Dr Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saif Al Nahyan. 

Bilateral trade between Canada and the UAE is expected to double throughout 2005. The Canadian Business Council (CBC) in Abu Dhabi was launched in March 2005, paving the way for further Canadian companies to continue investing and expanding operations in the UAE, especially in the energy, environment, infrastructure, and health sectors.


----------



## Dubai-King

It's about TIME Etihad finally started their daily Bahrain flights.

They initially promised to launch their daily flights to Bahrain in SEPTEMBER.

Anyway, this is very good news for me because I hate Gulf Air and Etihad is much better (and cheaper)


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad launches Toronto flight today*

Abu Dhabi :

Etihad Airways will launch a service from Abu Dhabi to Toronto, the UAE national carrier's 19th destination in just two years, via Brussels today.

"Our first transatlantic flight to Toronto after only two years of operations heralds further growth for Etihad Airways and will be a launch pad for our services to the USA in summer 2006," said Dr Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, chairman of Etihad, yesterday.

"Guests are key to our strategic development and the new route will provide a choice and flexibility when travelling to Europe and North America, an essential route for trade and tourism," he said.

Etihad Airways will provide three weekly flights to Canada and Belgium, further enforcing the airline's ambitious growth plans and linking the UAE with major international destinations.

To further exploit the opportunities of this new destination, Etihad Airways has entered into its first code-sharing agreement with SN Brussels Airlines, which enables the airline's guests to fly to a greater number of important European cities such as Rome, Lyon, Strasbourg, Geneva, Birmingham, Manchester, Newcastle, Oslo, Berlin, Tempelhof, Hamburg and Vienna.

Providing one of the shortest connecting routes between the Middle East and North America, Etihad Airways flight EY501 will depart from Abu Dhabi for Brussels at 1.05pm on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, and then leave Brussels at 6.50pm to land in Toronto at 9.30pm.

Etihad's passengers will fly in a luxurious A330-200 configured to carry 18 guests in Diamond, 36 in Pearl and 171 in Coral classes.

"The launch of this new destination supports one of Etihad's key goals in offering the people of Abu Dhabi and the UAE access to as many of the world's capitals as possible and ensuring Abu Dhabi's role as a hub between East and West, North and South. Etihad hopes to add New York as a destination in 2006," added Dr Shaikh Ahmad.


----------



## ua_emirates

Guy's does anyone know when would Emirates start flying to Madrid or Barcelona?

What's taking them too LONG :weird:


----------



## AltinD

There's a billboard just before Garhood road, saying: "Fly now *TWICE* a day to NEW YORK"


----------



## smussuw

Ive read some where that the reason why they still didnt expand in America is because the US didnt give them the permission to do that.


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Emiratessssssssssssss


----------



## DubaiCanadian

Emirates, PLEASE FLY DIRECT TO TORONTO, THOUSANDS OF US ARE PLEADING, WE NEED THIS BADDDDDDDDD...


----------



## Dubai-King

Just use Etihad and stopover at Brussels.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways touches down in Toronto*

Toronto :

The new route of Etihad Airways to Toronto via Brussels is part of its rapid network expansion, and the move will boost the UAE's trade and tourism with Canada and Belgium, officials said.

"The Abu Dhabi to Toronto route is our first trans-Atlantic flight and also the first flight between the UAE and Canada," said Dr Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Etihad Airways.

Brussels and Toronto have become the 18th and 19th destinations of Etihad Airways since the UAE's national airline was launched two years ago.

This month the airline celebrated its second anniversary.

"The new launches also provide greater opportunities for bilateral trade and tourism, thus strengthening relations between the UAE and these key destinations."

Etihad Airways flies three times a week from Abu Dhabi to Toronto via Brussels and has a code-sharing agreement with Belgium's national carrier.

Trade between Canada and the UAE is poised to double this year from the current C$500 million (Dh1.5 billion) as both countries push to intensify economic cooperation.

Canada's trade with the UAE has grown from C$280 million (Dh1.027 billion) in 2002 to over C$500 millon in 2004.

"We have only scratched the surface and there's tremendous room for further growth," said W. David Hutton, Canada's ambassador to the UAE.

"We expect two-way trade to double. The air link between Abu Dhabi and Toronto will help in augmenting trade and the movement of people," he said.

Etihad Airways has also signed an agreement with Canada's CAE to train pilots using the CAE simulator, he said.

The Etihad Airways spokesperson said the airline plans to launch direct flights from Abu Dhabi to Johannesburg on December 1.

"On average, Etihad has been flying to one new destination a month in the 24 months since its launch. Next year more destinations are planned as and when the new aircraft join our fleet," the spokesperson said.

Air service agreements are currently being discussed with some other countries in Asia, Europe and Africa.

"There are also plans to increase frequencies to key destinations where Etihad already flies."

Etihad has a fleet of nine aircraft.

Etihad Airways is sponsoring the UAE's national ice hockey team that will take on Canada's Legendary Hockey Heroes tomorrow.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad to add five more countries next year*

Abu Dhabi : Etihad Airways will add at least five new destinations in first quarter 2006 when deliveries of five new Boeing aircraft begin, an official said.

The five new destinations include two in the Gulf, two in Asia and one in Europe.

"The new destinations planned are Doha, Muscat, Manila, Jakarta and Paris. These will be added to the network in the first quarter of next year," the official spokesperson of Etihad Airways said.

"There are many other routes like Shanghai and New York that will be added later. It depends on the aircraft availability and agreements with those countries," the spokesperson told Gulf News.

Next month, Etihad will launch two a week direct flights from Abu Dhabi to Johannesburg. Currently, the national airline of the UAE flies to 19 destinations.

"The airline is on target to fly to about 70 destinations by 2010 as announced by our chairman, Dr. Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Etihad Airways and Chairman of Abu Dhabi Civil Aviation.

In tandem with the expansion of its route network, the airline is building up its fleet in line with plans to have some 70 aircraft by 2010.

Deliveries of the five new Boeing 777-300s will start in January 2006, said Kevin Steele, Etihad's head of sales. "Deliveries of the Airbus A330s also start in early 2006 and the A-340s in May 2006."

Deliveries of the Boeing aircraft were to begin in October 2005 but are now slightly delayed, he added. Ethihad's current fleet of nine aircraft include Airbus A330-200s, A340-300s and Boeing 767-200s.

The airline, which completed two years of operation this month, has ordered four A380 superjumbos in addition to 20 Airbus aircraft that include A340-500s, four A340-600s and 12 A330-200s.

Etihad also has options to purchase 12 more aircraft.

"Etihad is also pushing to increase frequencies to some destinations in India due to increased traffic on these key routes," the spokesperson said.

Aggressive campaign

Toronto-Abu Dhabi aircraft fully booked

Etihad Airways has a nearly 100 per cent passenger load factor from Toronto to Abu Dhabi via Brussels for the first four months, an official said.

"The flights have just been launched but on the Toronto-Brussels-Abu Dhabi sector, we are almost fully booked until February 2006," said Janet Rivers, head of Etihad sales in Canada.

"We would like to increase flight frequencies to daily if bilaterals allow that," she said, adding it was mostly the tourist and ethnic traffic contributing to the high load factor. However, the load factor from Abu Dhabi to Toronto has yet to pick up, she said.

Etihad has launched an aggressive marketing and promotional campaign in Canada.


----------



## dubaiflo

Monkey said:


> In terms of numbers Ryanair is investing more - though their planes are the smaller B737s rather than A380s and B777s. Ryanair currently fly 91 Boeing 737s and have another 148 on firm order and options to take a further 188. Ryanair, an Irish airline primarily based at London Stansted, is the world's fastest growing airline by passenger numbers. They will overtake BA by passenger numbers soon and are the most profitable airline in the world.


always tryin to get sth which beats Dubai' company , eh?
like face said, a new enemy 

or do you want to compare 737 to a380 and 777 in ANY WAY.


----------



## Monkey

^ Yeah it's time you Dubai boosters were cut down to size. You are becoming arrogant and irritating. So what are the passenger numbers and annual growth for Emirates?


----------



## Monkey

Although slightly smaller than Ryanair's order, EasyJet also ordered 120 x A319s with options on a further 120. This is in addition to their exisiting fleet of 121 aircraft.


----------



## dubaiflo

Monkey said:


> You are becoming arrogant and irritating.


and we have the right to be like that :cheers:


can't give you the exact figures, will have a look.


----------



## dubaiflo

> Dubai, 26 Oct, 05 (WAM) - Emirates Group, which completed 20 years of operations yesterday, has contributed 18 per cent to Dubai's Dh97.98 billion ($26.7 billion) GDP last year and is one of the emirate's most important corporate success stories.
> 
> Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman of Emirates Group, said the group's contribution to Dubai's economy is Dh17.61 billion (4.8 billion), including a direct expenditure of Dh10.64 billion ($2.9 billion), according to a report in Gulf News.
> 
> Despite the high cost of jet fuel, the airline is expected to declare double-digit profits when it announces half yearly results next month.
> 
> "We will declare our half-yearly results on November 12," said Mike Simon, Emirates senior vice-president for corporate communications.
> 
> He declined to make any comment on the profitability or performance level, however.
> 
> "I do not want to make any forecast. The high oil price has its impact, but we are a strong and growing company and our performance remains strong," he said.
> 
> Last month Emirates increased its fuel surcharge by a third.
> 
> The airline, which also hedges fuel, spent Dh3.27 billion last year, or 21.4 per cent of its operating cost, for fuel and oil.
> 
> Financially self-sustained and unprotected, Emirates has consistently bucked industry trends to post record profits for 17 years.
> 
> For its last financial year ending March 31, Emirates reported a 49 per cent rise in net profits, on Dh19.1 billion revenue.
> 
> It carried 12.52 million passengers and 838,000 tonnes of cargo.
> 
> Emirates is the world's second most profitable airline and one of the 20 largest international carriers. It has also contributed Dh91 billion to the local economy over the past 20 years.



here is sth which might help you.


----------



## Monkey

^ There we have it then. Ryanair carries nearly three times as many passengers (32.2 million pa) and is the world's most profitable airline. It has made an even bigger order than Emirates - at least 148 and possibly as high as 336 aircraft. Ryanair has probably eclipsed British Airways and Lufthansa as the airline carrying the most international passengers. :yes:


----------



## dubaiflo

and ? now? 

the question was which airline invested more and even 336 won't compete with Emirates' A380 and 777. :cheers:

and i haven't seen ryanair winning a lot of survey for their service etc lately.. :runaway:

btw i wan't proof for your figures


----------



## Monkey

^ OK for the 32.2 million pax figure check here, for the 147 x B737s on firm order and further 188 x B737s on option check here, and for the world's most profitable airline check here and here. 

And the 335 x B737s on order will compete with Emirates's 45 x A380s and 42 x 777s because, even though they are much smaller, they will still carry as many passengers per year each because there will make several flights per day. :yes:

For more on the rapid growth of Ryanair and EasyJet, the world's fastest groing airlines, check here.


----------



## dubaiflo

whatever you like
still emirates is the better airline with better planes.
good night.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Oh go suck on a Banana and let us be !


----------



## Monkey

:laugh:


----------



## Face81

we need to stop feeding stray animals around here. Agreed? :cheers:


----------



## malec

dubaiflo said:


> and i haven't seen ryanair winning a lot of survey for their service etc lately.. :runaway:


Definitely true. Same goes for EasyJet. They wouldn't let my Dad take his 20,000 euro violin on board as hand luggage when there was clearly no problem. What a bunch of fucking assholes!!! :rant:

But they're cheap and that's why they're doing so well.


----------



## DeaK57

that's like comparing Mercedes to Volkswagen. Of course Volkswagen will always sell more cars but it's not about amount. 

Ever traveled the world with Ryanair?


----------



## farnush

u should know that easy jet and ryna air passenger do 1/4 the mileage of the emirates airline passengers..... emirates is tryingto become a loong haul airline ..... let me explain with this example ryna air is having a lot of minibuses connecting different parts of a city ...emirates has a lot of huge buses ie volvo conecting Different cities... of course the minibuses in the city have more passengers ... but they travel a lesser distance ... but the mileage si more in the emirates example ... enuf said .... ryna air is terrific ...thats y emirates is going to release a low cost airline by 2007 called emirates express connecting australia and dubai for only 300 $...cool huh....competition is good guys ...


----------



## ua_emirates

Monkey said:


> ^ OK for the 32.2 million pax figure check here, for the 147 x B737s on firm order and further 188 x B737s on option check here, and for the world's most profitable airline check here and here.
> 
> And the 335 x B737s on order will compete with Emirates's 45 x A380s and 42 x 777s because, even though they are much smaller, they will still carry as many passengers per year each because there will make several flights per day. :yes:
> 
> For more on the rapid growth of Ryanair and EasyJet, the world's fastest groing airlines, check here.


U really can't compare between Emirates and Ryanair !! :hm: 

In terms of service quality & passengers satisfaction emirates is far ahead all European airlines (Budget and commercial) 

You should compare EasyJet with Ryanair. Also Emirates originate all flights from Dubai while Ryanair has different bases, look at their route network !!

farnush : Emirates express is a good news ! where did u get that info from


----------



## farnush

tim clark ,the guy who is the ceo said that.... give it a google search .... everyone should have have guessed it anyways or how would they fill up 43 A380 with a capacity of 800 .....


----------



## Monkey

ua_emirates said:


> In terms of service quality & passengers satisfaction emirates is far ahead all European airlines (Budget and commercial)


Not really. According the the World Travel Awards (the same that awarded Dubai as the world's best airport), British Airways won world's best airline and best first class. Virgin Atlantic won best inflight entertainment. According to Skytrax British Airways is the best in business class. Emirates and BA are about evenly matched in awards.


----------



## dubaiflo

sorry i am too lazy too search but emirates won 1000s of service , entertainment etc awards lately. regional and intl so believe me they are way ahead to most european airlines.


----------



## ua_emirates

Monkey said:


> Not really. According the the World Travel Awards (the same that awarded Dubai as the world's best airport), British Airways won world's best airline and best first class. Virgin Atlantic won best inflight entertainment. According to Skytrax British Airways is the best in business class. Emirates and BA are about evenly matched in awards.


First of all we were talking about Emirates and Ryanair !! :weirdo: 

Skytrax is the biggest survey in the travel industry that depends on passangers vote, which make it MORE REALISTIC. 

While in World Travel Awards "British" they got a committee who decide on who should win - No wonder BA got the award :grouphug:


----------



## DUBAI

Emirates is no where near as good as it used to be. the rapid expnsion has hit its quality hard. its still good, just not great anymore.


----------



## Monkey

ua_emirates said:


> Skytrax is the biggest survey in the travel industry that depends on passangers vote, which make it MORE REALISTIC.
> 
> While in World Travel Awards "British" they got a committee who decide on who should win - No wonder BA got the award :grouphug:


OK so if you think Skytrax is more persuassive than the the World Travel Awards then you must accept that Dubai is not the best airport in the world but only the sixth best. See the Skytrax results for yourself. Try to persuade your compatriots here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285117&page=1


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Who gives a Flyin **** anyway !! Back to talking about skyscrapers


----------



## Monkey

dubaiflo said:


> sorry i am too lazy too search but emirates won 1000s of service , entertainment etc awards lately. regional and intl so believe me they are way ahead to most european airlines.


Regional awards are completely irrelevant. In international awards BA and Emirates score quite evenly. In 2005 Skytrax ranked Emirates 3rd and BA 5th. However BA won business class and Emirates didn't win any class awards (2nd in economy was their best result). The 2005 World Travel Awards, despite generally ranking all things Dubai and UAE highly, nonetheless awarded British Airways, not Emirates, as the world's best airline and also world's best first class.


----------



## scorpion

Londinium on the move, gentlemen...



:horse: 



.


----------



## ua_emirates

Monkey said:


> OK so if you think Skytrax is more persuassive than the the World Travel Awards then you must accept that Dubai is not the best airport in the world but only the sixth best. See the Skytrax results for yourself. Try to persuade your compatriots here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285117&page=1


I agree that Dubai airport is not the best. But I still don't see Heathrow on The Top 10 Airports in the world for 2005 list.

As I said Skytrax is what u need to LOOK @ 

Back to Ryanair Mister !!


----------



## dubaiflo

Monkey said:


> OK so if you think Skytrax is more persuassive than the the World Travel Awards then you must accept that Dubai is not the best airport in the world but only the sixth best. See the Skytrax results for yourself. Try to persuade your compatriots here:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285117&page=1



ehm this is the emirates thread so get back in your cage or box or wherever you live :cheers:


----------



## juiced

Emirates is terrible nowadays.


----------



## dubaiflo

you are just fighting your personal war with your current location.

i enjoyed my emirates flight in may


----------



## juiced

:lol: I like it here, I just hated it then because we had so many exams  Flo, maybe you have low standards :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo

low standards? ehm WE bought in the marina, while you are living in the meadows :hahaha:



anyway good to here you feel better, in contrast i feel bad...


----------



## BinDubai

DUBAI said:


> Emirates is no where near as good as it used to be. the rapid expnsion has hit its quality hard. its still good, just not great anymore.


i dont agree with that at all .. i flew on board Emirates two days ago from Brisbane all the way to Dubai on business class and it was amazing ,, much better that last year i do fly economy and business and rarely on first and to be honest the quality was a bt low last year compairing to "Emirates" reputation but my last flight was really amazing the flight was so great and the service has improved so much more its like a hotel not a plane hehehe 
anyway Emirates is so great . simply an Excellent airliner


----------



## [email protected]

Emirates has ordered a large amount of A350, that aircraft is for long range, above sea, type of mission. So I would say more US cities or more Asian cities.

Also ordered 777's, 2 engines Etops restrictions, so probably more African destinations (over land from DBX to most African cities)


----------



## DeaK57

[email protected] said:


> Emirates has ordered a large amount of A350, that aircraft is for long range, above sea, type of mission. So I would say more US cities or more Asian cities.
> 
> Also ordered 777's, 2 engines Etops restrictions, so probably more African destinations (over land from DBX to most African cities)


ETOPS applies for A350 as well. Where did u get the info that they ordered A350? They're still undecided wether to go for 787 or A350.


----------



## juiced

dubaiflo said:


> low standards? ehm WE bought in the marina, while you are living in the meadows :hahaha:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway good to here you feel better, in contrast i feel bad...


:hahaha: touche :cheers: Bad? Maybe your evil cat's giving you bad karma


----------



## AltinD

DeaK57 said:


> that's like comparing Mercedes to Volkswagen. Of course Volkswagen will always sell more cars but it's not about amount.


I will take a Phaeton over a S-class.
I will take a Touareg over a M-class
I will take a Passat 4motion over a C-class
I will take a Golf over a A/B-Class
I will take a T5 over a Vaneo


----------



## AltinD

BTW, my above ranting has nothing to do with Ryanair vs Emirates discussion.


----------



## dubaiflo

AltinD said:


> I will take a Phaeton over a S-class.
> I will take a Touareg over a M-class
> I will take a Passat 4motion over a C-class
> I will take a Golf over a A/B-Class
> I will take a T5 over a Vaneo



mhm and what will you take instead of the E and G and R class? 

agree with you on the T5 and the passat and the phaeton but only compared to the old s class


----------



## DeaK57

dubaiflo said:


> mhm and what will you take instead of the E and G and R class?


fox, polo and sharan


----------



## farnush

emirates are planning world domination with jebal ali airport... they are planning to make it the kings cross of all airports.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad launches service to Manila*

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways, the national airline of the United Arab Emirates, yesterday launched its inaugural flight to the Philippines capital Manila.

Senior Filipino dignitaries and Etihad Airways executives attended a special ribbon-cutting ceremony at Abu Dhabi International Airport to celebrate the launch of the new Manila route.

"The UAE and the Philippines have enjoyed a tremendous bilateral relationship for many years, and this new Etihad service enables the close bond to develop even further. Guests will be offered a frequent and flexible service, giving business and leisure travellers the opportunity to relax and enjoy Etihad's hospitality," said Geert Boven, Vice President-Commercial, Etihad Airways.

The new destination follows Etihad Airways' ambitious plans to link Abu Dhabi to the world's most important commercial and cultural centres, and will provide a major service to the 200,000 Filipino nationals based in the UAE, as well as the thousands of other nationalities in demand of air service to that market.

The inaugural Etihad Airways EY 427 flight to Manila departed from Abu Dhabi International Airport at 1:30am on February 13, and arrived at 2:05pm on the same day.

The return EY 428 flight will depart Manila at 3:50pm on the same day, arriving back in Abu Dhabi at 8:45 pm.

The Manila route, which will operate every Monday, Tuesday, Friday and Saturday, is just one of several new international destinations for the Abu Dhabi-based luxury carrier in 2006.

"The Philippines route is a vital commercial and travel route. As well as enabling Filipino families to visit one another, the new route also opens up new travel opportunities for many of the UAE and Gulf residents who wish to visit some of the beautiful Filipino islands," concluded Boven.


----------



## Krazy

*Budget airlines to be shifted quickly to new airport*

Dubai: The region's first dedicated passenger terminal for low-cost airlines will be completed by the end of next year at the Jebel Ali Airport City, officials said.

"This will be dedicated to budget airlines and executive jet operations.

"Gradually, flights of low-cost airlines will be moved from Dubai International Airport to the Jebel Ali International Airport," Michael Proffitt, chief executive of Dubai Logistics City (DLC) told Dubai Property Group officials at a breakfast meeting yesterday.

The move will complicate procedures for those low-cost passengers who will have to pay more for land transport to Jebel Ali International Airport, located 40 kilometres from downtown Dubai and 55 kilometres from Sharjah.

Currently Air India Express and Kuwait-based Jazeera Airways are the only low-cost carriers operating to Dubai.

But the number of budget airlines serving Dubai is expected to go up in the coming years.

Tenders for the new terminal will be issued soon and contractors will be chosen within a few months to fast-track the construction so that the airport can be ready for flights before December 2007.

"By then, we expect the runway also to be completed which will be part of the DLC," he said.

"The terminal will be part of a mega airport that will have six parallel runways with two permanent terminals and six concourses to handle passengers," Proffit said.

"The Roads and Transport Authority is also drawing up a plan for a bonded transit road dedicated to the rapid transfer of passengers between the two airports.

"It will be built across the outer bypass road in Dubai and a new rail line will be added to the road network under the Dubai Light Rail Transport system."

With six parallel runways and as many concourses capable of handling more than 120 million passengers and more than 12 million tonnes of cargo per year, Jebel Ali Airport is a long-term visionary project designed to serve the emirate's passenger and air cargo needs beyond 2050.


----------



## dubaiflo

Jebel Ali airport will indeed start to operate end of 2007 

of course only a small part but this is unbelievable.

i hope they can keep up with the roads etc...


----------



## Face81

This is one of the most exciting pieces of news for the U.A.E aviation industry, EVER! 



> UAE to tap space tourism
> 
> By Nasouh Nazzal, Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> Ras Al Khaimah: The only company to have sent tourists into space has announced plans to develop a commercial spaceport in Ras Al Khaimah, from where it will operate suborbital flights.
> 
> His Highness Shaikh Saqr Bin Mohammad Al Qasimi, Member of the Supreme Council and Ruler of Ras Al Khaimah, and the emirate's Department of Civil Aviation have granted clearance to Space Adventures Ltd to operate suborbital flights from the emirate. The project will cost $265 million (Dh975 million), officials said.
> 
> The Russian-built suborbital vehicle called Explorer will have the capacity to transport up to five people to an altitude of nearly 100km in space, but the project's schedule is yet to be announced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spaceport will be funded among others by the Government of Ras Al Khaimah and Space Adventures. The Virginia-based company is also partnering Ras Al Khaimah to expand the spaceport project beyond UAE to other potential space toursim locations such as Singapore and the US.
> 
> The UAE spaceport, to be located less than an hour's drive from Dubai, already has commitments for $30 million (Dh110 million).
> 
> "I am proud to announce Ras Al Khaimah as the site where commercial suborbital travel will flourish," said Shaikh Saud Bin Saqr Al Qasimi, Ras Al Khaimah Crown Prince and Deputy Ruler. "As a leader in tourism, the UAE is the ideal location for the spaceport," said Eric Anderson, President and CEO of Space Adventures.
> 
> The company was behind the trips of the world's first three space tourists, sending Dennis Tito, Greg Oslen and Mark Shuttleworth to the International Space Station.


----------



## Krazy

^^ opened it's own thread in UAE projects section


----------



## Krazy

*Manchester is Etihad's latest UK destination*

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways will launch its daily service between Abu Dhabi and Manchester on March 26.

Manchester, the regional capital of north-west England, will be Etihad Airways' third UK destination after current services to London's Heathrow and Gatwick airports.

"Business and leisure travellers will be able to travel between two of the fastest growing global hubs, whilst enjoying Etihad's superior levels of hospitality and comfort," said Geert Boven, vice president, Commercial at Etihad Airways.

Manchester is one of the UK's busiest airports, handling over 22 million passengers a year, and providing access to many of the north-west's major areas of interest.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways to fly to Muscat*

Etihad Airways - the national airline of the United Arab Emirates - has announced that it will launch its service between Abu Dhabi and Muscat on 26 March 2006.









Raymond Korban, Regional General Manager, UAE & Oman

One of the Gulf Region's most traditional and established countries, with a history stretching back thousands of years, Muscat offers a rich cultural heritage - coupled with being Oman's main commercial destination.

'Regional air travel is as much a priority as our growing international destinations, and demand for Muscat as a transit and regional destination for both business and recreational breaks will be better served with the launch of our new route,' said Raymond Korban, Regional General Manager, UAE & Oman - Etihad Airways.

According to the GCC Secretariat General Information Centre, the UAE is by far the largest trading partner with Oman for both imports and exports.

The latest figures (2001) released by the GCC Information Centre show that a massive 85.5 percent of (intra-GCC) imports and 78 percent of exports come to and from the UAE.

'The new Muscat route will clearly provide for greater business and leisure-travelling ties to develop and grow between the UAE and Oman, and the two neighbouring capitals in particularly,' added Korban.

'This new route to Muscat will be Etihad's 26th destination and an indication of the rapid growth the airline is experiencing in the Middle East and onwards to Asia and the Far East,' concluded Korban.

Etihad's will operate one of its new A330-200 aircraft on this new route between Abu Dhabi and Muscat. The two aisle aircraft is configured to carry a total capacity of 262 Guests, 240 in the Coral Zone and 22 in the Pearl Zone.

Operating on a daily basis, flight EY 707 will depart from Abu Dhabi at 9:30pm on 26 March and arriving at Muscat at 10.30pm. On the return, flight EY 708 will depart from Muscat at 11.30pm, arriving in Abu Dhabi at 12.30am, one hour later.


----------



## AltinD

I visited Ethihad office in Chelsea Tower to ask for their Toronto flight. Sorry but the low season fare of AED 3,370 for economy class is way to much. European Airlines fly there for less then 3,000.


----------



## dubaiflo

Dubai to develop own aircraft lease company


DUBAI, prospering from near-record oil prices, plans to invest $US15 billion ($20 billion) to create a company that will lease planes, develop airports and make aircraft parts to tap into growing demand for air travel in the Middle East and Asia.

The family ruled emirate, which owns the largest Arab airline, may buy as many as 50 wide-body aircraft from Boeing and Airbus in the next four years, said Rashid Al-Malik, project director for the planned company, which will be called Dubai Aerospace.

"We want to be a very important player in this region and the world in a short time," Mr Al-Malik told reporters in Dubai on Sunday.

Dubai is on the acquisition trail. Shareholders of Britain's Peninsular & Oriental agreed last week to sell the company to Dubai Ports for $US6.8 billion, which will also give DP an important slice of ports operations from the US to Australia.

The emirate has spent at least $US10.8 billion since January last year when it paid $US1 billion for a stake in DaimlerChrysler.

With its latest initiative Dubai is seeking to rival the two largest aircraft lessors, American International's International Lease Finance Corp and GE Commercial Aviation Services. The airport development unit will compete with BAA, Aeroports de Paris, Fraport and Australia's Macquarie for projects in India and China.

"It's not surprising Dubai is moving into these activities because the whole focus of the aerospace industry has shifted eastward in recent years," said Doug McVitie, managing director of Arran Aerospace, a forecasting company in Dinan, France.

Mr Al-Malik said Middle Eastern governments including Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Qatar had ordered as many as 300 aircraft for delivery in the next five years and Dubai Aerospace would order its first this year.

From 1990 to 2004, Dubai's gross domestic product quadrupled to $US27 billion, and expanded another 16 per cent last year. The total volume of trade through the emirate increased 41 per cent to $US59 billion.

Bloomberg


----------



## Face81

Whenever I hear such news, it makes me so proud of Dubai. 

:tyty: :tyty: :tyty: :tyty: :tyty: :tyty: :tyty:


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways to fly to Jakarta, increases destinations across Asia*

Etihad Airways - the national airline of the United Arab Emirates - has announced today that it will launch its service between Abu Dhabi and Jakarta on 16 March 2006.









Etihad Airways Airbus A330-200.

Jakarta is not only the capital of Indonesia, it is also a major southeast Asian trading centre that is home to more than 10 million people, and serves as the gateway to the country's 240 million citizens.

'Etihad's decision to fly non-stop to Jakarta is welcome news to both our business and holiday guests and to our cargo customers, because Indonesia is a popular destination and has a thriving business community,' said Ian Ferguson-Brown, Head of Brand Management & Communications, Etihad Airways.

The announcement of this new route is the latest in a series of new destinations announced by the airline, that includes Manchester, Manila, Muscat, Islamabad, Lahore and Peshawar in recent weeks, further developing the airline's fast expanding network.

With the continuous economic growth, the Asian destinations count amongst the busiest routes for Etihad's Crystal Cargo division. The new service to Jakarta, operated initially with one of the airline's new Airbus A330-200 aircraft, will further boost the cargo capacity by adding around 200 tonnes of cargo space per month, in each direction.

Similarly, the Etihad Holidays division has indicated that the new Etihad service to Indonesia will present enormous opportunities for guests flying between Abu Dhabi and Asia. In addition to Jakarta, guests can experience some of the world's most stylish holiday destinations in Indonesia, Bali being one of the most famous.

'Etihad's new service to Jakarta represents truly global expansion on the part of the airline, and further supports our mission to link Abu Dhabi with the world's most important commercial and cultural centres,' concluded Ferguson-Brown.

Etihad will fly to Jakarta four times a week, with flights departing from Abu Dhabi International Airport at 01:45am and arriving in Jakarta at 13:30 pm local time . On the return flight, EY 424 departs from Jakarta at 15:20,pm arriving in Abu Dhabi International Airport at 20:45 pm local time.


----------



## soennecken

This is the new EK cabin crew training school which will house the a380 cabin simulator.









0800 Feb 27









1500 Feb 27


----------



## dubaiflo

looks huuuuge thanks andy.


----------



## DUBAI

Why does ethiad & emirates continue to say:

Ethiad: the national airline of the UAE
Emirates: the international airline of the UAE

??

not only are they raping my inbox... but its starting to sound pathetic!


----------



## DUBAI

Oh, and andy...

like always, your photos are amazing!


----------



## soennecken

DUBAI said:


> Why does ethiad & emirates continue to say:
> 
> Ethiad: the national airline of the UAE
> Emirates: the international airline of the UAE
> 
> I have a theory, correct me if I am wrong.
> Most countries have a national airline, ie British Airways, Air France etc. It is the airline that the general public associate with the country.
> In the UAE we have a quandry;
> Emirates is the airline that everybody associates with the UAE. Abu Dhabi is the capital of the UAE and holds the presidency and therefore has the right to call Etihad the national airline. This leaves the clever title of International Airline of the UAE for Emirates.
> I bet they wish they had called themselves Dubai Airlines now!!!


----------



## soennecken

oh and thanks for the compliment ;-)


----------



## Krazy

*e-Gate facilities inaugurated at Abu Dhabi International Airport*

*e-Gate facilities inaugurated at Abu Dhabi International Airport* 









Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Interior, inaugurates the e-Gate system at Abu Dhabi International Airport. Ravindranath/Gulf News

Abu Dhabi: e-Gate facilities at Abu Dhabi International Airport were inaugurated on Tuesday by Lieutenant General Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Interior.

The minister, accompanied by Interior Ministry Undersecretary Major General Saif Al Sha'afar and other ministry officials, was received by Dr Ahmad Bin Saif Al Nahyan, Chairman of Abu Dhabi's Civil Aviation Department and Ettihad Airways.

All airports in the country will have e-gate facilities within the next two months.

After inaugurating the e-gate facility, which will be called UAE Gate after its full implementation throughout the country, Shaikh Saif experienced the immigration procedures using a personal smart card.

The new facility allows swift immigration procedures for those holding a card.

Travellers simply need to swipe their cards at the electronic gates to process their electronic travel documents upon arrival and departure.

An e-gate card issuing office has also been opened at the terminal.

"The new technology, which does not require travellers to queue at immigration counters, has made travelling easy through UAE airports. All thanks should go to Dubai International Airport for sponsoring and introducing the new system," said Shaikh Saif.

He also said the system would be unified throughout the country's entry and exit points for travellers.

Colonel Ahmad Nasser Al Raisi, General Director at the General Directorate of Central Operation of Abu Dhabi police, said with the full implementation of the system, cases of mistaken identity would be eliminated.

Al Raisi said the ministry was in the process of introducing UAE electronic passports, with GCC unified features, which could be used at UAE Gate facilities.

The e-gate system was installed at Dubai airport in 2002.

Easy access

Abu Dhabi airport: Five e-gates, two for departure and three for arrival, were opened on Tuesday by Lt. General Shaikh Saif Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Interior.

Al Ain International Airport: In the initial stage, four e-gates, two for arrival and two for departure, will be installed.

Dubai International Airport: There are 14 gates, seven for departure and seven for arrival.

Sharjah International Airport: Four gates, two for arrival and two for departure to be installed.

Ras Al Khaimah Airport: Four gates, two for arrival and two for departure to be installed.

Fujairah Airport: Four gates, two for arrival and two for departure to be installed.

Implementation at ports

The next phase of the UAE Gate implementation will begin in two months at all immigration counters at UAE ports, said Colonel Ahmad Nasser Al Raisi, General Director at the General Directorate of Central Operation of Abu Dhabi Police.

Col. Al Raisi said the introduction of the facility at all airports would be completed within the next two months, followed by the next phase of implementation at ports and finally at land entry and exit points.

He said after the full implementation of the system and introduction of electronic National Identity Cards for all UAE residents, the entire immigration procedures would be done electronically using smart cards.


----------



## DUBAI

> After inaugurating the e-gate facility, which will be called UAE Gate after its full implementation throughout the country, Shaikh Saif experienced the immigration procedures using a personal smart card.


UAE GATE :rofl:

I love it!


----------



## DubaiCanadian

There must be something that we do not know about. I think if it was up to Emirates, they would have already been flying daily to Toronto, certainly before Eitihad! 

There has to be a reason. I cannot imagine that Emirates is just simply sleeping at the wheel on this!

And if they are this is very scary!


----------



## zee

^^ i think i myt be having some symptoms of dyslexia..LOL...well i tried and failed so il wont try again


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways withdraws from Man United sponsorship race*










Dubai: Etihad Airways, the UAE's national flag carrier, has withdrawn from the sponsorship race of English football club Manchester United, the airline said in a statement.

"Currently, Etihad Airways is experiencing extraordinary growth, with 16 new destinations launching in 2006, and we are focussing our resources on extending our innovative product accross our new fleet of aircraft," Ian Ferguson-Brown, the airline's spokesperson said in a statement obtained by Gulf News.

"Although our discussions with Manchester United were always positive, after consultation with our guests, we are developing a new and unique series of global sponsorships, which will allow them access to the best experiences both in-flight and also at their destination."


----------



## Krazy

*Late landing for Emirates'A380 jets*

Dubai: Emirates will receive its first A380 jets in the first half of next year, some three months late.

"Of course the delay in receiving the Airbus A380 will have a negative impact on our expansion plan in some areas, but Emirates can cope with that by revising its schedules on the basis of its priorities in order to obtain the best results," said Ghaith Al Ghaith, Emirates Executive Vice-President for Commercial Operations Worldwide.

The Dubai carrier has placed the largest single order for the new superjumbo, planning to acquire up to 43.


----------



## Krazy

^^ I thought Singapore Airlines had placed the largest order for the A380


----------



## Naz UK

Yes it did, but then Emirates out bid it again...oh no..wait..that was DP Ports...Hheheheheeheee. Sorry!. :runaway:


----------



## malec

Emirates have ordered about 3 times as much as any other airline


----------



## DUBAI

Emirates ordered the most. singapore will recive the first delivery.


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ correct.

i doubt they will get theirs in 2006 though.


----------



## dubaiflo

Dubai starts to circle on world’s leading airports 

Source ::: The Times 

DUBAI: A patch of the Arabian desert is set to snatch Heathrow’s title as the world’s biggest airport. The six-runway Jebel Ali, in Dubai, will be able to handle twice as many passengers. 

It is the biggest construction project in a city that plans to build the tallest building, and already has the largest shopping mall, biggest man-made harbour and first seven-star hotel. 

With its oil due to run out in ten years, Dubai is transforming itself into the Middle East’s leading centre for tourism and trade. It has its eyes on the lucrative market in international transfer passengers changing aircraft en route to another country. 

More than 23 million passengers landed last year at Heathrow without any intention of stopping in Britain. They put up with the airport’s notorious delays, circling in stacks for up to an hour, simply because it is the best-connected international hub. Dubai wants them to hop through the desert instead and is promising no delays and a seamless transfer between aircraft in as little as an hour. 

While any expansion of Heathrow requires a ten-year planning process, Sheikh Mohammed al-Maktoum, the ruler of Dubai, can simply draw lines in the sand and start issuing building contracts. 

Jebel Ali’s French designers have linked taxiways to the end of each three-mile runway and aircraft will be able to loop back to terminals without waiting for other aircraft to land or take-off. Up to four aircraft will be able to land simultaneously. 

Another advantage will be the absence of a noise curfew. Heathrow is limited to 16 flights between 11.30pm and 6am. Jebel Ali’s runways will operate around the clock, despite plans for 800 tower blocks housing 750,000 people within three miles of the runways. The airport will also be capable of handling 12 million tonnes of freight a year, double the capacity of Memphis, now the biggest cargo hub. The runways will be big enough for the Airbus A380 to land with up to 650 passengers when it enters service before the end of the year. 

Emirates, Dubai’s national airline, has placed by far the biggest order for the A380, with the first nine of its forty-five arriving next year. The airline plans to double the size of its fleet by 2012. 

Many of its new aircraft will serve airports in Britain, which supplies the largest number of foreign visitors to Dubai. 

There are more than 110 flights a week between Britain and Dubai, with Virgin Atlantic starting services this week. Just under 700,000 Britons visited Dubai last year and the city believes the lure of cheap shopping, affordable luxury hotels and year-round hot weather will attract millions who now holiday in Spain or Greece. 

The British are also the leading buyers of holiday homes on Palm-Jumeirah, a vast man-made reef in the shape of a palm that is being built off the coast. A quarter of the homes sold so far have been bought by Britons, including half the England football team. David Beckham, Michael Owen, Joe Cole, Gary Neville, Ashley Cole, Kieron Dyer and Wayne Bridge have all purchased villas on the “fronds” of the palm that curve out into the Gulf. 

Other celebrities, including Michael Schumacher, have also been attracted by Dubai’s strict privacy laws that ban intrusive photography. 

Another two palms, one twice the size and the other four times as big as Palm-Jumeirah, are being created. More than 50,000 people, including 12,500 Britons, have so far paid between £200,000 and £2 million for an apartment or villa on one of the palms. 

Nakheel, Sheikh Mohammed’s company, which is building the palms, is also creating The World, a group of 300 artificial islands arranged in the shape of the Earth’s countries. Great Britain is on sale for £19 million, even though this buys only the freehold on a mound of compacted sand. The buyer will have to design and pay for the buildings and mooring, including installing the island’s own sewerage and power systems. 

Tim Clark, the president of Emirates, said that the vast holiday home developments would help to maintain the city’s 16 per cent annual growth in air passengers. Each holiday home would generate dozens of trips a year because the owners would lend them or let them. 

Despite most of the city resembling a gigantic building site, with cranes sprouting from hundreds of half-finished skyscrapers, Dubai attracted six million tourists last year. 

The city’s 1.5 million residents, 80 per cent of whom are expatriates, are also among the most frequent flyers in the world. 

Even the army of 250,000 migrant workers from India and Pakistan, who toil on the building sites through the 50C (122F) summer for £35 a week, usually get to fly home to see their families once every year or two. 

Mohammed Ahli, the operations director of Dubai’s civil aviation department, said that Jebel Ali - to be ready for its first flights by September next year - and the city’s existing international airport would be linked by roads and high-speed rail to allow them to operate as a single entity.


----------



## Naz UK

Makes a refreshing change to read a positive article in a Foreign newspaper, without any negative bs we're getting used to. Can't wait for this airport to become a reality, as the world's largest, it'll no doubt become an attraction in itself!


----------



## Krazy

*Air traffic through Dubai up*

Dubai: Passenger traffic through Dubai International Airport increased 14.4 per cent in the first quarter of this year to 6.89 million, up from 6.02 million in the same period last year.

At this rate, the airport is expected to handle 29 million passengers by the end of the year and is on track to record a 60 million annual throughput by 2010, according to the latest release by the Department of Civil Aviation.

The Dubai Cargo Village registered 10 per cent growth, handling 334,329 tonnes of freight compared to 303,811 tonnes in the same period last year.

Aircraft movements totalled 52,738 in the first quarter of 2005 and in this year's quarter they witnessed 10 per cent growth to 58,141.

Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates Airline and Group, said, "The continuous growth at Dubai International Airport verifies the fact that Dubai is now the business and leisure destination of the region.

"Over the years the Department of Civil Aviation has continuously worked to maintain a very high standard for all the services and facilities provided and this has paid off.

"Today 112 airlines operate through Dubai International Airport serving more than 165 destinations worldwide."

Dubai's passenger growth is in line with that of the Middle East, according to the latest statistics released by the International Air Transportation Association (IATA).

Air traffic throughout the Middle East grew 15.3 per cent in February compared to the same month last year.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways set to break even by 2009*

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways is on track to break even by 2009 as it rapidly expands its fleet to 20 and route network to 40 by this year, the airline's chief said yesterday. The UAE's national airline plans to finalise code-sharing agreements with some carriers shortly but will not join any global alliance, he added.

"We had a five-year business plan and we are so far on track and the break-even point is within that period. The five-year plan concludes in 2009," Robert W. Strodel, Chief Executive, told Gulf News in an exclusive interview.

"We do not get any government subsidies or concessions. Some European carriers like to say that we get subsidies. They are very welcome to come at the end of the month and sign the fuel bills."

However, he pointed out three advantages carriers here enjoy over European airlines.

"The first is the geographical location, a tax-free environment and the extremely fast decision making process here."

He said Etihad secured initial capital from the government, but all other funds are loans from banks.

"We have financed our first 777s with a loan from National Bank of Abu Dhabi and others and the huge Airbus aircraft are financed through Oasis Leasing and Barclays Capital. All other aircraft are going to be financed through local or international banks and we are recognised worldwide as a company that can be safely dealt with. And the money that we acquire is bearing interest."

Strodel said Etihad is not interested in joining any alliance.

"If you join an alliance when you are a growing carrier, you will always be a junior partner. Secondly, it will restrict your way of development because these alliances do have certain rules and regulations and standards and it is always not necessarily better than what we are doing. At a later stage when we are of a big, competitive size and a big player, the question arises whether you need an alliance."

Nor is Etihad interested in the Arab air alliance. "We would like to stand on our own two feet and go on our way."

But Etihad is interested in code-sharing with airlines through bilateral cooperation as it did with SN Brussels. "Whenever we operate to a new country we look for a partner in that country. We do have a couple of code sharing agreements that will come in the next three months but until they are signed we cannot speak of them."

Asked whether Etihad would code-share with Gulf Air, he said: "We are interested in anything that makes economic sense, and we do not exclude any cooperation with any partners."

Fuel prices continue to worry the airline. "Fuel prices are a huge concern. The biggest block of our cost is with oil prices over $70 a barrel. When we prepared our business plan we put our costs in a very conservative manner and the fuel price that we used as a basis for calculation is still higher than what it is today. But if fuel was less expensive it would be better."

EXPANSION
One destination added every month

Etihad Airways carried 1.2 million passengers in 2005 but it will exceed 3 million in 2006, the airline's chief said. "In 30 months since the airline started, we have expanded to 30 destinations, one each month, something unprecedented for a start-up airline. We will fly to 40 destinations by this year end and will have 20 aircraft by end 2006," Robert Strodel said.

Average passenger load has been 68 per cent but cargo load factor has averaged higher at 90 per cent. "We want to build a balanced network between the east and the west, the north and the south," he said, adding that lack of aircraft is preventing the airline from expanding faster.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad considers equity stakes in foreign airlines*

Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi-based Etihad Airways may acquire stakes in other airlines worldwide as it awaits a decision on its bid for a stake in Luxembourg's Cargolux, the UAE national airline's chief said yesterday.

Robert W. Strodel, Chief Executive, said Etihad had been approached by some airlines and the offers were being evaluated.

"We have been approached by carriers in the east and the west. We are carefully evaluating each one," he told Gulf News in an exclusive interview. "At the moment we need all our resources and management know-how to build up our airline but if there is a proper business case and it makes financial sense, we will look at it."

Strodel did not name the airlines that were trying to woo Etihad.

Last year, Etihad bid for a 33.7 per cent stake in Luxembourg's Cargolux reportedly for more than $130 million.

"The shares were originally held by Swiss and are now back with the Government of Luxembourg, which has now proceeded to instruct the management of Cargolux to make a shortlist of ideal partners in this company and we are on this list. We are still interested but the issue is not in our hands, it is with the Government of Luxembourg and we do believe this decision will be taken this year."

Strodel said a two-fold strategy was behind the bid. "First, it is an investment. Cargolux is a six-year-old profitable carrier, very well managed and we do believe they will have a positive rate of return in the years to come. On the other hand, the network of Cargolux and the network of Etihad's Crystal Cargo do complement each other to a certain extent and this is also something we are interested in."

Etihad's Crystal Cargo market share has been growing rapidly as the airline moved about 70,000 tonnes in 2005 (the first full year) compared with 18,500 tonnes in 2004.

About 170,000 tonnes of cargo will be carried by the airline in 2006.


----------



## Krazy

*Etihad Airways to launch Dh250m aviation academy*

Abu Dhabi: Etihad Airways, the UAE's national carrier, will shortly launch its own Aviation Academy with an investment of Dh250 million and its own dedicated terminal at the Abu Dhabi International Airport, the airline's chief said.

"The Aviation Academy will be ready by end 2006 containing all training facilities for pilots, cabin crew including classrooms for commercial and operational staff and simulators," said Robert W. Strodel, Chief Executive.

"This is the first big investment Etihad has made in creating and building a training centre to take our staff to the international level and make us stand better than our competition," he told Gulf News in an interview.

An important part of the academy is a management training programme for UAE nationals, providing them complete exposure to all aspects of Etihad Airways as well as stints abroad to enable them assume future management positions, he said.

"We will also encourage female nationals to assume important positions in the airline."

Etihad's unique selling proposition (USP) would be its staff, he said.

The airline is also in the process of launching its own terminal at the Abu Dhabi International Airport.

"The tenders are out and we will have our own dedicated Etihad facility. The first phase of this would be ready by end of this year while the second phase will be ready in August 2007," said Strodel.

Meanwhile, Etihad Holidays has increased its two-way offers with turnover doubling in 2005 over the previous year.

NEXT MOVE
Downtown baggage check-in facility

Etihad Airways will shortly introduce baggage check-in facilities in downtown Abu Dhabi.

"Within two or three weeks, Etihad Airways will launch the city terminal where passengers can check-in their baggage instead of checking-in at the airport," said Robert Strodel, chief executive of the airline.


----------



## smussuw

*Emirates Airline in $195mln partnership with FIFA*

(Reuters/AP)

18 April 2006


DUBAI – Emirates Airline has signed a $195 million partnership deal with football’s governing body, which would give the Dubai-based airline sponsorship rights to all FIFA competitions for seven years from 2007. Emirates is a sponsor of the 2006 FIFA World Cup in Germany. The deal was signed by the airline’s chairman, Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum, and FIFA President Joseph Blatter.

The agreement, which runs for seven years from 2007, covers all FIFA competitions. Emirates’ largest ever sponsorship deal places it alongside Visa, Coca-Cola, Adidas, Sony and Hyundai among FIFA’s top backers for the period.

Emirates Airline will be the official carrier for tournaments including the 2010 World Cup in South Africa, and the 2014 edition, which is expected to be held in South America.

The Dubai-based airline was already among FIFA’s 15 commercial partners for the June 9-July 9 World Cup in Germany.

“We believe sport is an ideal vehicle to communicate with our passengers and football is a perfect platform for us to share and enjoy their passion and commitment,” Emirates Group chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum said in a statement.

In November, Coca-Cola and FIFA extended their partnership in a deal reportedly worth about US$500 million. That agreement runs through 2022, making the American beverage company the only sponsor to commit for so long.

Other FIFA sponsors include Anheuser-Busch, Avaya, Continental, Deutsche Telekom, Fujifilm, Gillette, McDonald’s, Philips, Toshiba and Yahoo.

FIFA said it would now move into the second phase of negotiations for 2007-2014, seeking as many as eight sponsors for the global rights to the World Cup and Confederations Cup.


----------



## Krazy

FIFA President Joseph Sepp Blatter and Sheikh Ahmad bin Saeed Al Maktoum, president of Emirates Airlines, hold the World Cup trophy after the signing of a sponsorship agreement in Dubai on Tuesday. Emirates Airline signed a US$195 million deal to become a FIFA Partner from 2007 to 2014.


----------



## Krazy

*Airlines’ passenger capacity to soar 140 per cent by 2011* 

Middle East airlines are soaring high on the global stage with Gulf-based carriers collectively expected to increase passenger capacity by 140 per cent by 2011, according to new research released last week.

The factors driving the growth forward are a strategic location and a low cost base, according to the JP Morgan Securities research reported in Business Week’s latest issue.

The current orders that major airlines in the region have on tap add credence to the estimate. Abu-Dhabi’s Etihad Airways has $8 billion (Dh29.36bn) worth of planes on order. Emirates has more than 100 aircraft on order at present, including 45 Airbus A380s and 60 Boeing 777s, collectively worth more than $33 billion (Dh121.11 billion).

“Emirates recently took delivery of its 90th aircraft, a Boeing 777-300ER, and the airline’s ultra modern, all wide-bodied fleet is scheduled to enter into triple digits by end of this year,” an Emirates spokesperson told Emirates Today.The airline is also the world’s 10th largest carrier today, and is branching out into hotels and resorts.

The third carrier based out of the UAE, Air Arabia, with its headquarters in Sharjah, has four aircraft on order for 2005. “We have two aircraft on order per year for the next five years and based on destination growth we will evaluate the situation accordingly,” said Adel Ali, Chief Executive Officer of Air Arabia.

The low-cost carrier took one delivery in March this year, and another aircraft is expected at the end of this month.Two more will arrive “closer to the end of this year”, according to Ali.

Doha-based Qatar Airways plans to expand its fleet of 44 planes to 110 over the next decade. The airline already serves 70 destinations in Europe, the Middle East, Africa, and Asia, and its first US route will open this year.

“We are positioning Qatar Airways as the national symbol of the State of Qatar, which has become an economic force on the global stage,” Akbar Al Baker, the airline’s Chief Executive, said during a recent travel industry trade show in Berlin.

With oil prices at record highs and the Gulf flush with petrodollars, it is not difficult to understand the near-vertical growth of Middle East airlines.

The region’s leaders – not least the ruling families of the UAE – are investing heavily in travel and tourism in an effort to diversify their economies and cushion themselves against the next down cycle in oil, the reports states.

Such is their growing market clout that some of these airlines are convincing aircraft manufacturers Boeing and Airbus to design planes to their specifications. Emirates recently asked Airbus for an “enhanced” version of the A340-600, saying that it has postponed taking delivery of the original aircraft until the modifications are done.

Gulf airlines have also become a major force in the fast-growing Indian market.

“They have a strong intent to capture traffic on key routes from India to [Britain] and the US,” a JP Morgan analyst said. “That growth has put pressure on Indian carriers, especially start-ups such as Jet Airways.”


----------



## Krazy

*Emirates, Etihad and Air Arabia plan to broaden their networks*

The three UAE airlines, Emirates, Etihad Airways and Air Arabia are looking at the wider region to enhance their network.

For Emirates, India is clearly emerging as the strongest growth sector this year. The airline has increased its presence in India from four to six gateways and from 43 to 63 flights per week.

“The increase came into effect from February 1, 2006, onwards and hence we expect India to emerge as a strong growth sector in the next fiscal year (2006-07),” an Emirates spokesperson told Emirates Today.

The airline consolidated its presence in south India with the launch of eight flights per week to Thiruvananthapuram; increased its frequency to Cochin from five-a-week to a daily service; and added four more flights to Chennai making it eight times a week.

Later this year, Emirates is scheduled to launch eight flights a week to Bangalore. The airline also entered the Northeast Indian skies for the first time when it launched six flights per week to Kolkata last month.

The airline also says that Jordan, Hong Kong, Japan, the United Kingdom and Russia represented strong growth sectors for Emirates in the financial year 2004-05. This year will also see Emirates strengthening its presence in the Middle East with enhancements to its operations in Kuwait, Jordan and Saudi Arabia. The carrier announced on Sunday that from July 1, 2006, it will be introducing five additional flights per week to Kuwait.

The Abu Dhabi based Etihad Airways is expecting the Thailand route to grow in the Far East this year as well as the opening of new routes in Jakarta and Dhaka.The airline says it still witnessing growth among its expanding network across Europe to Paris and Toronto via Brussels across North America, besides its growth in London and Frankfurt.

“Our traffic expansion is based primarily on the expansion of our growing network. Last year, for instance, the traffic from Europe and GCC was to Thailand in Asia. It is definitely related to the growth of the ‘leisure’ sector,” said Ian Lovelock, Etihad Airway’s Regional Manager for Middle East and North Africa.

One factor in “business” sector growth is related to the strength of flight frequencies. “This applies to our new European destinations – London Gatwick and London Heathrow with 17 flights taking off per week, plus a daily flight to Frankfurt,” he said.

Low-cost carrier Air Arabia, which posted Dh32.1 million in revenues last year, is also spreading its wings. The airline said recently it will start flights to Istanbul in Turkey from May 28 and to Kabul from May 4.

But the airline’s core focus remains the Gulf. “We are looking to increase frequency to double daily our GCC destinations and that should lead to an increase in revenue,” said Adel Ali, Chief Executive Officer of Air Arabia.


----------



## Halawala

EK A380 arrives mid-April 2007

Emirates will take delivery of its first A380 superjumbo in mid-April 2007, chairman Sheikh Ahmed bin Saeed Al Maktoum told AME Info. Officials said the A380 would enter actual service in July after extensive testing. Singapore Airlines is set to fly the A380 before Emirates, although this will depend on which airlines' engine manufacturer completes development first.

** CANT WAIT TO RIDE ON ONE OF THOSE!!


----------



## farnush

halawala ... i really don't think u will like the idea of 550 people in an aeroplane .... its more like shipped like cattle .............. anywaysbut it decrease the price considerably


----------



## smussuw

NOT


----------



## farnush

etihad is very subsidized


----------



## Naz UK

So is Emirates., probably the most subsidised airline in the world. But their seats aint half comfy..so its cool.


----------



## Krazy

I recently travelled with Lufthansa... and I am in love wit this airline. You guys should try it. Excellent service.


----------



## farnush

NAz ...emirates was only subsized once when it was created in 1986 by giving 10 million dollars tgat all ...emirates has never been subsized other than that .......while etihad is wat i call rich man's toy...


----------



## DeaK57

Krazy u must be joking. LH service in economy is ok but not more and the stuff tends to be very unfriendly. 
Did u travel first oder business?


----------



## Naz UK

farnush said:


> NAz ...emirates was only subsized once when it was created in 1986 by giving 10 million dollars tgat all ...emirates has never been subsized other than that .......while etihad is wat i call rich man's toy...


As far as i know...its just a play on words because every time officials are asked this question, a suspicion that most other airlines have as unfair trading, they deny that Emirates is subsidized by the Dubai gov. but never actually provide any independently audited figures. So the rest of the world just assumes it is subsidized but no one knows by how much exactly.


----------



## farnush

British executive sues Dubai Airport over watermelon slip up
By Amira Agarib

5 May 2006


DUBAI — A British businessman is suing Dubai International Airport for Dh2 million after he slipped on a slice of watermelon.

Paul Wagol, 50, arrived in Dubai on April 30 on a flight from Brunei.

He was due to catch a connecting flight to London, but as he walked through the airport’s business lounge he stepped on a discarded slice of watermelon and went crashing to the floor.

The tumble fractured Wagol’s leg and he was rushed to Rashid Hospital, where he spent two days undergoing treatment.

Wagol has now appointed Dubai lawyers Al Kumaiti to sue the airport for damages.

He wants compensation to cover his medical expenses and loss of earnings while he recovers from the fractured leg. Wagol’s claim, filed on May 1, states his injuries have left him a temporary invalid, enforcing a long absence from work.

This, he claims, will cause him to suffer huge financial losses.

Wagol also says he will face expensive penalty payments at Heathrow Airport in London, where his luggage is being stored.


----------



## dubaiflo

Krazy said:


> I recently travelled with Lufthansa... and I am in love wit this airline. You guys should try it. Excellent service.


my grandma used to fly with Lufthansa - she was miles&more gold traveller actually, but their service has become worse and worse over the years.


----------

